# Am Tegernsee tut sich was! Marathon 2007



## wallberg (13. Dezember 2006)

Am *10.06.2007* findet die nächste Ausgabe des beliebten Bike *Marathons am Tegernsee* statt (*www.mtb-festival.de*). 

Die 4.Auflage unter Führung der flowmotion Agentur in Gmund am Tegernsee hat wiederum einige Verbesserungen der ohnehin schon sehr gelungenen Veranstaltung zu vermelden. 
Noch vor der Veröffentlichung der neuen Veranstaltungsseite einige Tipps ohne Gewähr! 

Die Streckenführung der Runden A und B bleibt unverändert - die längeren Runden C und D erhalten zwar km Abzüge, jedoch wurden die Höhenmeter davon nicht betroffen!!! Etliche lange Gleitphasen entfallen, Teerabfahrten und Übergänge fast komplett beseitigt. Alleine die erste neue Abfahrt der C&D weist mit knapp 3km einen der geilsten Singletrials am Tegernsee auf! 
Ein zweiter neuer Volltreffer folgt auf der 2. neuen Abfahrt dieser Strecken! Alle Angaben unter Vorbehalt!

Trotz stetig steigender Anzahl von Veranstaltungen hat der Tegernseer Marathon in den letzten 3 Jahren unter *www.flowmotion.de* einen ständigen Zuwachs der Teilnehmer erreicht, und dies hat etliche Gründe:

1) Geile Serie am Alpenrand 
2) Super Strecken 
3) Tolle ORGA 
4) Top Verpflegung mit Trinkflaschen...es gibt sogar Bier   
5) Vollsperrung des Nobelortes Rottach-Egern  
6) Faire Preise - Preis-Leistung sind korrekt  
7) Super Preise bei Verlosung 
und, und, und

*hier machen hat Biker ein Festival*, das sieht man und spürt man. Alles, nicht nur Business!!!

Ich kann Euch diese Veranstaltung nur ans Herz legen, 2004 hatten wir gut 500 Starter/innen, 2005 warens gut 700 und 2006 über 1000! Limit 2007 sind 1500 - und die sind realistisch!!! Frühbucher werden durch niedrige Preise belohnt!

wallberg


----------



## roba (14. Dezember 2006)

Kann dem allen nur beipflichten Eine absolute geile Veranstaltung mit super Strecken und allem was dazu gehört. Bin 2007 auf alle Fälle wieder dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wallberg (16. Dezember 2006)

Freut mich roba,
welche Strecke bist Du denn geradelt? C&D werden 2007 (falls genehmigt) kürzer, aber besser! Singletrial mit schmalen Holzstegen, verblockten Steinblöcken, Hohlwege.....noch ein Geheimtipp!


----------



## roba (17. Dezember 2006)

wallberg schrieb:


> Freut mich roba,
> welche Strecke bist Du denn geradelt? C&D werden 2007 (falls genehmigt) kürzer, aber besser! Singletrial mit schmalen Holzstegen, verblockten Steinblöcken, Hohlwege.....noch ein Geheimtipp!



Bin dieses Jahr nur die B-Strecke gefahren. 2007 ist aber die D dran . Freue mich schon riesig darauf. Ist mein erster Saisonhöhepunkt auf den ich speziell hintrainiere. Bin ja schon mal total gespannt auf die neue Streckenführung. Von meinem Team werden auch wieder einige am Start sein. 
Ab wann ist die neue Homepage denn online?


----------



## Stolle (17. Dezember 2006)

Prima, freue mich schon rießig darauf! Natürlich wieder ein ein Pflichttermin.  

War die letzten 3 Jahre dabei und kann alles bestätigen.  
2006 war ich auf der D-Strecke unterwegs, ein Saisionhighlight für mich.  

@ wallberg 
Ab welchen Jahrgang wird man bei Euch am Tegernsee die Masterklasse gewertet? Habe mitbekommen daß verschiedene Veranstalter erst am 41 Jahren die Masterklasse werten wollen.  

Gruß

Helmut


----------



## mountainbike (19. Dezember 2006)

SUPER-VERANSTALTUNG 

Ich war 2006 dabei und war begeistert. Bin die "C" Strecke gefahren.

Hoffe mal, das der Anstieg am Ende hin zum Wallberg bleibt!!!

Grüsse aus Franken


----------



## wallberg (20. Dezember 2006)

roba schrieb:


> Bin dieses Jahr nur die B-Strecke gefahren. 2007
> ist aber die D dran . Freue mich schon riesig darauf. Ist mein erster Saisonhöhepunkt auf den ich speziell hintrainiere. Bin ja schon mal total gespannt auf die neue Streckenführung. Von meinem Team werden auch wieder einige am Start sein.
> Ab wann ist die neue Homepage denn online?



Freut mich!
B Strecke war ja auch nicht ohne - 
unsere neue Seite ist online! 

*www.mtb-festival.de*

Würde mich freuen wieder soviele Jungs und Mädls von Euch zu sehen!!!

wallberg


----------



## wallberg (20. Dezember 2006)

mountainbike schrieb:


> SUPER-VERANSTALTUNG
> 
> Ich war 2006 dabei und war begeistert. Bin die "C" Strecke gefahren.
> 
> ...



Freut mich riesig!
Ich hoffe wir können uns 2007 nochmal steigern,
auch wenn wir den Wallberg von hinten anpacken!
Auf der Abfahrt wirst Du uns verzeihen - falls sie genehmigt wird.

siehe       *www.mtb-festival.de*

wallberg


----------



## wallberg (20. Dezember 2006)

Stolle schrieb:


> Prima, freue mich schon rießig darauf! Natürlich wieder ein ein Pflichttermin.
> 
> War die letzten 3 Jahre dabei und kann alles bestätigen.
> 2006 war ich auf der D-Strecke unterwegs, ein Saisionhighlight für mich.
> ...



Servus Helmut,
Klasse, sollten einen Treuebonus einführen!
Wir haben die Altersklassen in 2007 den Teilnehmern angepasst - Herren 18-39. Masters ab 40. Weitere Infos unter *www.mtb-festival.de*

Wenn wir mit den Masters bei 30 beginnen, krieg ich ne Kriese!


Nix für ungut

wallberg


----------



## scooter_werner (20. Dezember 2006)

Tegernsee war wirklich ein Highlight der letzten Saison  

Ich habe auf jeden Fall vor, 2007 wieder am Start zu sein - D-Strecke natürlich, damit sich's auch lohnt. 

Grüße

Werner


----------



## Stolle (21. Dezember 2006)

@ wallberg

Danke für die Info!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gerhard S. (21. Dezember 2006)

Helmut wir fahren bei den opi`s 
welche strecke soll´s den nun werden?


----------



## mountainbike (21. Dezember 2006)

wallberg schrieb:


> Freut mich riesig!
> Ich hoffe wir können uns 2007 nochmal steigern,
> auch wenn wir den Wallberg von hinten anpacken!
> Auf der Abfahrt wirst Du uns verzeihen - falls sie genehmigt wird.
> ...




kein Thema, Wallberg bleibt Wallberg! Ich freu mich auf alle Fälle und bin 2007 wieder dabei. Hänge ein paar Tage mit meiner Frau dran und Touren noch weng durch eure schöne Gegend!

Hast Du nen tollen Tourentipp mit gemütlicher Einkehr? (evtl.40-50km und 800hm?)

Grüße aus Franken


----------



## pug304 (21. Dezember 2006)

Gerhard S. schrieb:


> Helmut wir fahren bei den opi`s
> welche strecke soll´s den nun werden?




hi hi und den scharfen feurigen Atem  der noch ältern im Genick  

muss ich auch mitfahren?


----------



## der alte ron (21. Dezember 2006)

Mensch Werner , 
das wir uns mal wieder bei einer Veranstaltung sehen sollten ... 
Das würde mich freuen .
@ wallberg , was bedeuteet für euch Singetrail "mit schmalen Holzstegen" .
ist das auch für Nichtcracks wie mich fahrbar ?


----------



## wallberg (30. Dezember 2006)

Klar, ErzherzogJohannklause von Rottach über Valepp-Österreich nach Kreuth (etliche Hütten und Wirtschaften am Weg) z.B. . Es gibt auch ne schöne neue Bikekarte vom Tal - liegt an den Gemeinden und Radläden aus (z.B. www.bertls-bikeshop.de)

Gruß wallberg


----------



## wallberg (30. Dezember 2006)

Die neuen Abfahrten sind technisch halt keine Forstautobahnen! Ich denke langsam für fast alle fahrbar. Ich bike zwar seit 20 Jahren, bin dennoch kein Freak im Downhill und werd im Marathon regelmäßig angestrichen. Ich bin jede Abfahrt schon im mäßigen Tempo an den Schlüsselstellen mit ca.10-15km/h mit meinem alten Lieblingsrad (SUNN exact Stahl ohne Federgabel) gemütlich gefahren - sehr rüttelig, aber machbar. Keine Angst. Guten Rutsch! wallberg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wallberg (5. Januar 2007)

*Anmeldung online!* Die ersten Startplätze sind bereits vergeben! Frühbucher zahlen weniger.


----------



## wallberg (11. Januar 2007)

*SCHNELL ANMELDEN UND GELD SPAREN!
*
Wer sich bis zum 31.01.07 für das MTB-Festival anmeldet, erhält 10% Frühbucher-Rabatt! Ran an die Anmeldung!


----------



## Compagnon (15. Januar 2007)

Der Wallberg ist ja rausgeflogen, na ja, um den ists eh nicht schad. Denk aber der Setzberg ist nicht viel weniger anspruchsvoll.
Ist denn die letzte Schleife der D-Runde identisch zum Vorjahr? Kanns aus dem Plan nicht erkennen.


----------



## sekt88 (15. Januar 2007)

Kein Wallberg?????? Schade!!!!!! Ich liebe Wallberg!


----------



## roba (15. Januar 2007)

Compagnon schrieb:


> Der Wallberg ist ja rausgeflogen, na ja, um den ists eh nicht schad. Denk aber der Setzberg ist nicht viel weniger anspruchsvoll.
> Ist denn die letzte Schleife der D-Runde identisch zum Vorjahr? Kanns aus dem Plan nicht erkennen.



???????

siehe hier:

Zitat von wallberg  
Freut mich riesig!
Ich hoffe wir können uns 2007 nochmal steigern,
*auch wenn wir den Wallberg von hinten anpacken!*
Auf der Abfahrt wirst Du uns verzeihen - falls sie genehmigt wird.


----------



## RonnyS (19. Januar 2007)

wallberg wir freuen uns bei Euch Gast zu sein, daß "Team"
*Halb so Wild*


----------



## mountainbike (20. Januar 2007)

Wallberg ist raus??? 

dachte - er wird dieses Jahr nur von der anderen Seite angefahren?

bitte Info - wer weiß mehr??? 

Grüße aus Franken


----------



## roba (21. Januar 2007)

mountainbike schrieb:


> Wallberg ist raus???
> 
> dachte - er wird dieses Jahr nur von der anderen Seite angefahren?
> 
> ...




Also nochmals:


*Zitat von wallberg 
Freut mich riesig!
Ich hoffe wir können uns 2007 nochmal steigern,
auch wenn wir den Wallberg von hinten anpacken!
Auf der Abfahrt wirst Du uns verzeihen - falls sie genehmigt wird. 
*


----------



## Stolle (21. Januar 2007)

Hier der link zum vorläufigen Streckenplan

http://www.mtb-festival.de/2007/Streckenplan MTBF_07.pdf

Die letzte Schleife der D-Strecke scheint gleichgeblieben, hab' leider den Plan von 2006 nimmer.


----------



## RonnyS (27. Januar 2007)

Ein großes Danke auch an die TOURIST-Information Rottach-Egern
hier an Frau Claudi Maier die sich sehr viel Mühe macht wirklich jeden
MTB Festival Teilnehmer gut vor Ort unterzubringen !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wallberg (29. Januar 2007)

Stolle schrieb:


> Hier der link zum vorläufigen Streckenplan
> 
> http://www.mtb-festival.de/2007/Streckenplan MTBF_07.pdf
> 
> Die letzte Schleife der D-Strecke scheint gleichgeblieben, hab' leider den Plan von 2006 nimmer.



Korrekt,
A & B bleiben identisch und das letzte Teilstück der Runde D - C&D werden wie beschrieben zwischendrin etwas anspruchsvoller -.


----------



## wallberg (5. Februar 2007)

*NEUE Streckenabschnitte zu 90% genehmigt*, wenn kein krasser Wintereinbruch die nächsten Wochen folgt, hoffe ich, dass wir die neuen Abschnitte im März evlt. ausschildern können!
Anmeldungen laufen gut, hoffe Ihr macht weit und die letzten 10% folgen.
Ich bitte Euch weiterhin gute Werbung für´s biken im Tegernseer Tal! 

wallberg


----------



## wallberg (6. Februar 2007)

Es schneit -.


----------



## bike bike (6. Februar 2007)

> *NEUE Streckenabschnitte zu 90% genehmigt*


 
na das sind ja gute Nachrichten!
Viel Erfolg, dann wird die neue Strecke sicher ein Hammer!

bis die Tage,
bike


----------



## wallberg (11. Februar 2007)

Ja, das hoffen wir!
Neue Abfahrten haben von den Gemeinden Kreuth und Rottach grünes Licht erhalten! Wenn das LRA noch einwilligt, werden die neuen Strecken D&C sicherlich der Renner! Anmeldungen auf diesen Strecken liegen klar vorne!

wallberg


----------



## wallberg (28. Februar 2007)

Strecken genehmigt! Wie bereits angekündigt, werden unsere neuen Strecken wie´s aussieht genehmigt! Neue Flyer sind bereits gedruckt, bei Anfrage sende ich gerne welche zu!


----------



## cisoid (7. März 2007)

weil sich da alle auf die schulter klopfen: die lange strecke letztes jahr war teilweise ziemlich bescheuert/gefährlich. dass da km-lange abfahrten auf asphalt geführt werden wo einem belämmerte sonntags-fahrer mitten auf der straße entgegenkommen ist bei einem rennen schon ein bischen fragwürdig.

außerdem war das teil eher was für ein rennrad als für ein mtb. die einzige single-trail strecke musste man auf anweisung von aufpassern tragen :-(

evt da mal über die grenze nach ö. oder i. geschaut werden wie dort mtb-marathon-strecken aussehen.

streckenänderung tut dringend not und begrüße ich sehr. dann komme ich evt. wieder.


----------



## wallberg (8. März 2007)

cisoid schrieb:


> weil sich da alle auf die schulter klopfen: die lange strecke letztes jahr war teilweise ziemlich bescheuert/gefährlich. dass da km-lange abfahrten auf asphalt geführt werden wo einem belämmerte sonntags-fahrer mitten auf der straße entgegenkommen ist bei einem rennen schon ein bischen fragwürdig.
> 
> außerdem war das teil eher was für ein rennrad als für ein mtb. die einzige single-trail strecke musste man auf anweisung von aufpassern tragen :-(
> 
> ...



Hallo Meister!
Wenn Du Dir den Artikel durchgelesen hättest, wüsstest Du sicherlich, dass wir dieses Manko bereits selbst längst erkannt haben und für dieses Jahr geändert haben.

Keine Asphaltabfahrt mehr, Strecken C&D geändert, Singletrialabfahrten....
Nix für Ungut.

Wallberg


----------



## wallberg (20. März 2007)

NEUSCHNEE!!! Heute hats den ganzen Tag geschneit, fast 30cm im Tal! Das wirft unser Hobby weit zurück! Ich hoffe auf Sonne!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eigerbiker (30. März 2007)

Hallo,  

wie schauts denn inzwischen aus? Geht schon (wieder) was?? 
Ab wann ist denn mit ausgeschilderten Strecken (C u. D) zu rechnen?


----------



## Stolle (30. März 2007)

Eigerbiker schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wie schauts denn inzwischen aus? Geht schon (wieder) was??
> Ab wann ist denn mit ausgeschilderten Strecken (C u. D) zu rechnen?



Das würde mich auch interessieren. Eine Gruppe von unserem Team möchte am Ostermontag gerne die D-Strecke abfahren.

@ Wallberg

Es es wäre echt super, wenn wir von Dir ein paar Infos bekommen könnten.

Danke schonmal


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (4. April 2007)

Hi werde mich dieses Jahr auch dorthinbegeben um mit einer Bekannten die B Strecke als Erholundstour fahren.   Das We davor steht die Große Runde in Willingen an und da bin ich ganz froh wenn ich mal fern ab vom Sauerland auch n paar pics beim Rennen schießen kann.
Bleibt nur die Frage ob man die Bahn nimmt oder besser (Und Stressfreier) Fliegt. 

Auf jeden fall freu ich mich schon riesig.


----------



## monaco.bici (4. April 2007)

hallo,

wir wollen für den Tegernse-Marathon ein DAV-Team aufstellen. Infos findet Ihr ím bike chat  unter www.m97-forum.de - Interessenten können aber auch gerne in diesen Forum einsteigen.

Gruß, Heli


----------



## wallberg (8. April 2007)

Servus Meister, die D sollte fast frei sein, evtl. ein paar Schneefelder auf der Abfahrt vom Kühzagl Richtung Hennerer, habs aber noch nicht kontrolliert - falls es nicht geht, diese Bergseite Richtung See zwischen Kühzagl und Gmund (Neureuth von Ostin) ist schon schöööön trocken, Sonnenseite! A Strecke ist schon gut befahren, war am Samstag Flyer verteilen! wallberg


----------



## Eigerbiker (10. April 2007)

Stolle schrieb:


> Das würde mich auch interessieren. Eine Gruppe von unserem Team möchte am Ostermontag gerne die D-Strecke abfahren.



Seit ihr gestern die Strecke abgefahren?  
Wie schauen die neuen Streckenabschnitte aus??
Ist schon alles ausgeschildert???  

Gruß 
Eigerbiker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stolle (10. April 2007)

Eigerbiker schrieb:


> Seit ihr gestern die Strecke abgefahren?
> Wie schauen die neuen Streckenabschnitte aus??
> Ist schon alles ausgeschildert???
> 
> ...



Wir sind gestern die B-Strecke abgefahren, war super fahrbar. Schilder haben wir noch nicht entdecken können. 

Zur Info, hab am 4.4. folgende eMail vom Veranstalter bekommen:

Danke für Ihre Mail. Die Strecken sind noch nicht ausgeschildert, da auf den Strecken stellenweise noch ziemlich viel Schnee liegt ;-) Ich kann Ihnen derzeit nicht verbindlich sagen, ob die Strecke D bereits fahrbar ist. Im Bereich Hirschberg, Setzberg, Kühzagl und Kreuzberg ist mit ziemlicher Sicherheit noch mit geschlossener Schneedecke zu rechnen.

Ich möchte auch noch darauf hinweisen, dass die Abfahrt vom Wallbergmoos über den Winterweg zur Talstation der Wallbergbahn für Radfahrer prinzipiell gesperrt ist  wir haben nur für den Veranstaltungstag eine Ausnahmegenehmigung erhalten. Ich bitte Sie und Ihre Freunde, sich an das Verbot zu halten, da uns der Grundstückseigentümer bei Missbrauch mit einer Rücknahme seines Einverständnis droht!

Vielen Dank für Ihr Verständnis und frohe Ostern,

flowmotion. global event management


----------



## Eigerbiker (12. April 2007)

@ Stolle:  
Besten Dank für die schnelle Antwort!  

Mich würden halt die neuen Streckenabschnitte (C/D) interessieren. Allerdings werden diese wohl erst zum Rennen ausgeschildert werden, wegen der Ausnahmegenehmigung.


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (12. April 2007)

Juhu juhu ich freu mich schon, wie sieht das da mit dem Untergrund aus?
Gibt es auch Graphit der bei Nässe die Beläge mordet? Ist man mit einen RR gut beraten oder eher ein NN? 
Welchen Reifen fahren die heimischen Racer?
Auf der B Strecke ist der größte Teil der Distanz mit Schotter angegeben wie grob/fein ist der ca?
Zudem fahre ich 160 mm Bremsscheiben, hier im flachen Sauerland ausreichen aber am Tegernsee? K.P  

Würde mich über die Fachkundige Meinung einiger locals freuen

Mfg.


----------



## wallberg (13. April 2007)

Servus, auf der B tut´s ein einfacher 2.1er - manche bevorzugen auch Semislicks da keine grobe Abfahrt auf dieser Teilstrecke ist - nur Forststraße, und etwa 2km gröberer Schotter. Auf der C&D würde ich mehr empfehlen. Bremse liegt an Dir, wenn Du 100kg hast sind 160er sicher zu klein.....lass sie drauf.

wallberg


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (19. April 2007)

Ok vielen Dank für die Info.


----------



## wild_boy (21. April 2007)

mich würde es gerne interessiene wie lange es dauert bis man angemeldet ist bzw. wann das Geld vom Konto gebucht wird. Seit Ende März habe ich mich angemeldet und alles bekannt gegeben. JEdoch bis heute keienen Cent bezahlt. HAt jemnd ausch dieses Problems chon gehabt??


----------



## wallberg (22. April 2007)

Bitte sende eine mail an der Veranstalter - ist mir unbekannt dass es hier Probleme gibt -. www.mtb-festival.de


----------



## wallberg (24. April 2007)

Strecken witterungsbedingt alle schneefrei und staubtrocken! Bitte nutzt die neuen Singletrialabfahrt über den Wallberg Winterweg nicht zum trainieren, haben schon erheblichen Ärger bekommen, da dieser Teilabschnitt nur für´s Rennen freigegeben wurde - passt a bisserl auf unsere Wanderer auf -


----------



## Reignman (8. Mai 2007)

ist die Strecke nun ausgeschildert?


----------



## wallberg (9. Mai 2007)

Nein - etwa 1 Woche vorm Marathon dürfen wir auf die Strecke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reignman (9. Mai 2007)

Schade, bsp. der Pfronten Marathon soll das ganze Jahr beschildert sein.
Wäre doch auch mal eine Idee das bei anderen Marathons ebenfalls einzuführen. o.k. macht nur Sinn, wenn die Strecke gleich bleibt.


----------



## Deleted 33425 (9. Mai 2007)

Reignman schrieb:


> Schade, bsp. der Pfronten Marathon soll das ganze Jahr beschildert sein.
> Wäre doch auch mal eine Idee das bei anderen Marathons ebenfalls einzuführen. o.k. macht nur Sinn, wenn die Strecke gleich bleibt.




die Strecke der Swiss Bike Master ist z.B. ist auch immer ausgeschildert, der Nationalpark-Bike-Marathon auch. Die Schweizer machen da nicht so rum, die haben gemerkt, dass Biker auch Geld ins Land bringen.
Lieder bekommen viele Veranstalter die Strecke nur zum Rennen genehmigt. Der Rest des Jahres darf die Strecke nicht befahren werden. Ich denke so wirds hier auch sein.


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (9. Mai 2007)

Sind 4 Stunden für die B-Strecke nicht ein wenig knapp bemessen?. Ist ja fast ein 15. Schnitt. Für Anfänger schon ein hohes Tempo.


----------



## carbonracer (9. Mai 2007)

@Metzkergiga4u: naja, knapp die Hälfte der Strecke (glücklicher Weise die zweite  ) ist ja nahezu glatt. Da kann man es an den zwei einzigen "echten" Anstiegen ruhig etwas gemütlicher angehen lassen (m.M.). Das sollten Anfänger (solche, die überhaupt 1200hm schaffen) schon hinbegkommen *denk*

Hab aber auch noch ne Frage. Nämlich zu der C-Strecke. Im vergangenen Jahr (oder dem davor?) gab es ein (ich glaub mit dem Hac4) selbst erstelltes Höhenprofil, das ich sehr viel aussagekräftiger fand, als das extrem grobe Profil, das auf der Seite zu finden ist. Wenn schon jemand die C-Strecke mal aufgezeichnet hat, wär cool, wenn er sie mir mal schicken oder hier posten könnte...


----------



## Reignman (9. Mai 2007)

Hi,
habe heute erfahren, dass die Strecke erst 1 - max. 2 Wochen vorher ausgeschildert wird. Wenn es sich zeitlich einrichten lässt, fahre ich die Strecke zuvor mit dem Hac ab.
ABer wie immer, Angaben ohne Gewähr  

vg


----------



## carbonracer (9. Mai 2007)

Jau danke. Passt schon. Solange du nicht "ausversehen" den Schinder oder andere österreicher Berge hochfährst...  Dann müsste ich nämlich schockiert meine Anmeldung zurückziehen


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (10. Mai 2007)

Darf man denn da jemanden ein wenig "schubsen"   oder führt das zur Disqualifikation?


----------



## carbonracer (10. Mai 2007)

Zur Disqualifikation vllt. nicht (disqualifiziert dich höchstens moralisch  ). Aber sowas führt mal schnell zu plötzlichem massiven Zahnausfall...


----------



## B.Z. (12. Mai 2007)

Jungs, ich hätte mal gern Euren Rat:  

Ich bin mit meiner Frau bis zum 09.06. für eine Woche im Urlaub am Walchsee.

Walchsee - Tegernsee = 70 Km, nicht weit weg, ich würde also gerne mitfahren.  

Folgende Ausgangssituation:

Ich bin noch nie einen Marathon gefahren, d.h. ich habe keine Ahnung, wie es da so zugeht.

Für meine Verhältnisse denke ich, dass ich im Moment einen guten Trainingsstand habe (diese Saison bereits über 2.000 Km und 25.000 Hm mit dem bike). Aber ich bin halt auch schon 48 und fahre erst seit 3 Jahren intensiv bike... 

Vor 2 Wochen bin ich hier bei uns die Schwäbische Hügeltour (nur Asphalt) mit dem HT gefahren (habe kein Rennrad) ca. 143 Km, 1840 Hm, hat super funktioniert. Einige Rennradler haben mich sogar angesprochen, wie gut ich mit dem HT mitgehalten habe, wir biker waren logischerweise ziemlich in der Minderheit.

Ist diese Veranstaltung was für mich, oder soll ichs lieber lassen? 

Wenn ich mir die Strecken auf der HP ansehe, würde ich sagen, Tour C sollte möglich sein, aber da es das erste Mal wäre, würde ich mich wohl für Tour B anmelden. 50-60 Km / 1.000 Hm mache ich ansonsten problemlos als Feierabendtour...

Soll ich oder soll ich lieber nicht? 

Vielen Dank und liebe Grüße

Bernd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carbonracer (12. Mai 2007)

Oje, ich weiss jetzt nicht, ob ich der Richtige für eine Antwort bin. Bin bisher nur die kurzen Strecken gefahren. Ich misch mich mal trotzdem ein.

Also, zunächst einmal, würd ich sagen, kommt es immer drauf an, was du vorhast. Wenn du nur ankommen willst, bist du bei deiner disjährigen Trainingsleistung locker überqualifiziert, würd ich sagen. Ich will den C-Marathon dieses Jahr aber auch mal angehen. Meine Trainingsleistung heuer: 660km und 10.000hm. Ich rechne mir trotzdem Chancen aus, anzukommen.

Wie lang (resp. mit wieviel hm) war denn deine herbste Tour? Wenn du die 1900hm mal annähernd geschafft hast, sollte des doch kein Problem sein *denk*. Ach so: aber nen Mountainbike hast du scho, oder?


----------



## B.Z. (12. Mai 2007)

carbonracer schrieb:


> Wie lang (resp. mit wieviel hm) war denn deine herbste Tour? Wenn du die 1900hm mal annähernd geschafft hast, sollte des doch kein Problem sein



Hi,

wie ich schon schrieb: Auf Asphalt habe ich diese Leistung locker gebracht, aber auch auf "typischen" MTB-Strecken waren es schon mehrmals zwischen 1.000 und 1.500 Hm, Die Entfernung sowieso.



> Ach so: aber nen Mountainbike hast du scho, oder?



Ehm... ja...  ich werde wohl mit dem HT starten. 

LG

Bernd


----------



## carbonracer (12. Mai 2007)

B.Z. schrieb:


> Ehm... ja...  ich werde wohl mit dem HT starten.


Joa, wer lesen kann, ist klar im Vorteil. Hehe. 

Naja, is schon ein Unterschied, ob man nen Asphaltweg hochkachelt oder nen "weichen" Weg. Aber wenn ich meine Erfahrungen mit dem kurzen Marathon auf den C-Marathon übertragen kann, dann werden das wohl vorwiegend "typische" Forstautobahnen. Da kannst du deine Kondition dann prima ausspielen. 

Aber ob das tatsächlich auch beim C-Marathon so single-trail-arm ist, das lassen wir uns dann mal lieber von den erfahrenen Fahrern hier erzählen. Interessiert mich jetzt auch mal...


----------



## Reignman (12. Mai 2007)

sicherlich gibt es einen beachten Unterschied zwischen Asphalt und grobe Forstwege, die kosten richtig Körner. Ständig muss man sich auf die optimale Linie konzentrieren und das Fahrrad ausbalancieren und auf die Traction achten.
Vor allem könntest bei Trails Probleme bekommen, wenn Asphalt Biker bist.
Zum Schluss sollen nun ein Trail drin sin, bei der geänderten Version.
ABer sicherlich nicht so  traillastig wie am Lago


----------



## B.Z. (13. Mai 2007)

Hi,

ich bin doch kein Asphalt-biker...  

Die Asphalt-Tour war ja nur ein Beispiel für Streckenlänge und Hm, was ich dieses Jahr schon so gemacht habe...

Mir ist klar, dass die Angabe der Hm nur die halbe Wahrheit ist und Streckenbeschaffenheit sowie Dauer und Länge des Anstiegs entscheidend ist.

Bei uns im Remstal, wo ich halt meistens fahre, haben wir Anstiege mit max. 150-200 Hm (nicht asphaltiert!!!  ). Wenn ich 5 solcher Anstiege fahre, komme ich auf meine 1.000 Hm pro Tour. Da ist es halt schon ein Unterschied, wenn ich z.B. 500 Hm am Stück knackigen Anstieg habe...

Deshalb bin ich ja etwas unsicher. Singeltrails haben wir allerdings genug... 

LG

Bernd


----------



## Reignman (13. Mai 2007)

du machst dir einfach zu viele Gedanken  
wenn wir nicht sicher bist, wählst halt die Route B, sind so um die 1200 hm.
vg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## B.Z. (15. Mai 2007)

So, ich habe mich jetzt verbindlich für Route B angemeldet. (Sicher ist sicher...  )

Wenns Spaß macht und ich lebend ins Ziel komme, kann ich mich ja beim nächsten Marathon für eine anspruchsvollere Strecke anmelden...  

P.S. 
Die wollen bei der Anmeldung zwingend einen Team-Namen angegeben haben?  

Ich fahre alleine und habe daher "Kein Team" angegeben. Vieleicht starte ich dann auch unter diesem Namen... 

LG

Bernd


----------



## KarinS (16. Mai 2007)

@B.Z. das schaffst Du mit Sicherheit!! Tegernsee ist wirklich keine anspruchsvolle Strecke sondern nur beste Forststraßen..könnte eigentlich schon fast unter Kategorie "Rennradtour" laufen


----------



## zauberer089 (16. Mai 2007)

KarinS schrieb:


> Tegernsee ist wirklich keine anspruchsvolle Strecke sondern nur beste Forststraßen..könnte eigentlich schon fast unter Kategorie "Rennradtour" laufen



ja, RR mit Crossreifen wärs gut fahrbar


----------



## carbonracer (16. Mai 2007)

...wobei die klassische RR-Übersetzung dann wohl am Berg doch eher etwas für Fortgeschrittene wäre (und die Bremsen wohl auch  )  
Alternative: Singlespeed MTB 

Aber mal was anderes: Da ich zur Zeit dank häftiger Grippe das Bett hüten muss, fürchte ich etwas um meinen Trainingsstatus. Schließlich kann ich danach ja nicht mehr sooo arg viel Aufbautraining betreiben. *zitter* Könnte ich mich dann ggf. auch noch auf eine kleinere Distanz ummelden?


----------



## B.Z. (16. Mai 2007)

carbonracer schrieb:


> Aber mal was anderes: Da ich zur Zeit dank häftiger Grippe das Bett hüten muss, fürchte ich etwas um meinen Trainingsstatus. Schließlich kann ich danach ja nicht mehr sooo arg viel Aufbautraining betreiben. *zitter* Könnte ich mich dann ggf. auch noch auf eine kleinere Distanz ummelden?



Zitat aus der Ausschreibung:

"Streckenumbuchung:
Die gewählte Streckenlänge ist verbindlich! Umbuchungen werden gegen eine Gebühr von 10,00 Euro durchgeführt."

Melde dich um und komm in mein Team, dann bin ich nicht so alleine... 

LG

Bernd


----------



## snowisfree (18. Mai 2007)

Hat jemand Lust morgen (19.5) die C oder D Strecke zu fahren. Lockeres Tempo, aber möglichst wenig Pausen.

Ciao
Wolfi


----------



## monaco.bici (18. Mai 2007)

wir fahren morgen Strecke B - Treffpunkt ist um 10.00 Uhr am Bahnhof Tegernsee!

Hat wer die GPS-Tracks der Strecken?


----------



## snowisfree (18. Mai 2007)

Schade, 

hab schon was woanders ausgemacht. 

GPS wollte ich anlegen, habe aber das Problem dass ich den Streckenabschnitt über den Filzerkogel gar nicht kenne. Und mittels TOPO und Goolge Earth geht auch nix. Hat jemand die Tracks?

Ciao
Wolfi


----------



## Reignman (20. Mai 2007)

HI,
sind die Strecken schon ausgeschildert? Ich dachte erst eine Woche vor dem REnnen?


----------



## wallberg (22. Mai 2007)

KarinS schrieb:


> @B.Z. das schaffst Du mit Sicherheit!! Tegernsee ist wirklich keine anspruchsvolle Strecke sondern nur beste Forststraßen..könnte eigentlich schon fast unter Kategorie "Rennradtour" laufen



Hallo Karin,
vielleicht hast Du bemerkt dass wir dieses Jahr die Strecker erneut geändert haben um den Forstautobahncharakter zu entzerren - A - klare Einsteigerrunde für jedermann/Frau, B- Forststraßen- ja, aber halt für nen technisch noch nicht so sattelfesten Biker eine tadellose Runde. Auf der C haben wir komplett umgebaut und zwei Singletrials mit je ca.3km eingebaut, wers kann und keinen Streß hat, kommt dort auch ohne Federgabel runter. Ich hab gern Spaß auf geilen Trials und bevorzuge ein Fully mit anständigen Stoppern - Rennrad no way -. C ist als technisch anspruchsvoll - D für die die immer den größten Turn.....oder halt mehr drauf haben als ich! VIEEEEEL SPASS


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reignman (22. Mai 2007)

und die Trailpassagen wären genau wo?
würde die gerne mal im Vorfeld abfahren, wenn nicht sogar die ganze C-Marathon-Strecke.
die Trailüberraschung hat mir am Gardasee schon gereicht


----------



## wallberg (22. Mai 2007)

Reignman schrieb:


> und die Trailpassagen wären genau wo?
> würde die gerne mal im Vorfeld abfahren, wenn nicht sogar die ganze C-Marathon-Strecke.
> die Trailüberraschung hat mir am Gardasee schon gereicht



Die Streckenbeschreibung steht auf allen Flyern und im Netz unter www.mtb-festival.de.

Trial 1 auf der C Auffahrt an der Streckentrennung A+B/C+D vom Söllbach Richtung Hirschberg über Filzenkogel - Abfahrt Richtung Kreuth auf Wanderweg H2 (links steiler Pad abwärts!

Trial 2 Nach Anstieg von Kreuth auf Setzbergsattel - über den Winterweg zur Wallbertalstation!! Sehr lecker!

wallberg


----------



## Reignman (22. Mai 2007)

ja schon, aber auf der Homepage kann man die Trailpassagen nicht erkennen.
Ich sehe zumindestens farblich keinen Unterschied.
Danke für die zusätzliche Beschreibung. Der steile Pfad wird nicht befahren, sondern der von der angekündigte H2?
Ich hoffe, dass frühzeitig der Weg beschildet ist, mind. 1 Woche zuvor, wie angekündigt. Damit man sich mal in Ruhe die Strecke vorab anschauen kann.

vg


----------



## wallberg (22. Mai 2007)

Reignman schrieb:


> ja schon, aber auf der Homepage kann man die Trailpassagen nicht erkennen.
> Ich sehe zumindestens farblich keinen Unterschied.
> Danke für die zusätzliche Beschreibung. Der steile Pfad wird nicht befahren, sondern der von der angekündigte H2?
> Ich hoffe, dass frühzeitig der Weg beschildet ist, mind. 1 Woche zuvor, wie angekündigt. Damit man sich mal in Ruhe die Strecke vorab anschauen kann.
> ...



Gebe Bescheid, wenn die ersten Tafeln hängen!

Wallberg


----------



## Reignman (23. Mai 2007)

wallberg schrieb:


> Gebe Bescheid, wenn die ersten Tafeln hängen!
> 
> Wallberg







 und Danke


----------



## wallberg (24. Mai 2007)

snowisfree schrieb:


> Schade,
> 
> hab schon was woanders ausgemacht.
> 
> ...



Die brauchst Du gar nicht - folge vom Söllbachgrund aus dem Weg Richtung Schwarzen Tenn, nach dem steilen Anstieg fährst Du links beragauf (Beschildert MTB Runde 43 (Rund um den Hirschberg)), über die Kuppe am Filzenkogel abfahren, nächste Abzweigung rechts halten und nach etwa 800m links in den schmalen Fußweg H2 nach Kreuth abfahren - das geht auch ohne NAVIGATION.

Gruß wallberg


----------



## sekt88 (24. Mai 2007)

ist der "D" Strecke mit Starrgabel realistisch Fahrbar?


----------



## wallberg (24. Mai 2007)

Für Harte Jungs ist alles mit Starrgabel fahrbar - bin´s schon gefahren, aber schnell gehts nicht über die neuen Trials -. Dicke Reifen würd ich schon empfehlen!


----------



## sekt88 (24. Mai 2007)

wallberg schrieb:


> Für Harte Jungs ist alles mit Starrgabel fahrbar - bin´s schon gefahren, aber schnell gehts nicht über die neuen Trials -. Dicke Reifen würd ich schon empfehlen!



naja, harte bin ich immer noch mit 41 Jahre 

2,25 Noby Nics mit 2bar soll dann ja auch reichen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## The Tretschwein (24. Mai 2007)

Dann wäre aber für die D Runde ein RaceFully nicht verkehrt?


Teuer find ich den Spass!


----------



## BaSiS (24. Mai 2007)

junge, junge da verdient sich wieder ne goldenen Nase, bei den Apothekenpreisen - reine Touristikveranstaltung - und dann postet hier uns wallberg was von Rennen und Sport
wollte nur die Challenge fahren und dann so was


----------



## The Tretschwein (24. Mai 2007)

wobei letztes Jahr echt viel Verpflegung und zwei super Essen dabei waren.


----------



## BaSiS (24. Mai 2007)

The Tretschwein schrieb:


> wobei letztes Jahr echt viel Verpflegung und zwei super Essen dabei waren.



das sie kostet nix


----------



## The Tretschwein (24. Mai 2007)

ja nagut! aber wir sind ja selber die Deppen und zahlen dafür sich zu schinden.
Die arme Gemeinde von Rottach-Egern.


----------



## roba (24. Mai 2007)

BaSiS schrieb:


> junge, junge da verdient sich wieder ne goldenen Nase, bei den Apothekenpreisen - reine Touristikveranstaltung - und dann postet hier uns wallberg was von Rennen und Sport
> wollte nur die Challenge fahren und dann so was




Es wird ja keiner gezwungen daran teilzunehmen 
Aber im Vergleich mit div. vielen anderen Veranstaltungen die ein haufen Geld mit wenig Gegenleistung verlangen ist das MTB-Festival am Tegernsee Spitzenklasse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reignman (24. Mai 2007)

vor allem muss man MTB_Rennen vor der eignen Haustüre (München) schon unterstützen   
hoffe, aber die Trails halten sich in Grenzen und sind nicht so schwierig wie am Lago Marathon.


----------



## BaSiS (24. Mai 2007)

Reignman schrieb:


> hoffe, aber die Trails halten sich in Grenzen und sind nicht so schwierig wie am Lago Marathon.



die Anzahl dort lag ja bei genau einem 
das früher als MTB-Marathon noch im Gelände stattfand schon mal wesentlich besser


----------



## wallberg (24. Mai 2007)

BaSiS schrieb:


> das sie kostet nix



Du hast ja sicher schon viele Rennen ausgerichtet - Essen für gut 1000 Teilnehmer (im letzten Jahr Zielverpflegung vom 5****** Hotel) kriegt niemand geschenkt, ich fahr seit 15 Jahren Marathons und kann mich ehrlich an keine 3 Rennen erinnern, wo man auf der Strecke und am Start Trinkflaschen gereicht bekommt, Riegel und Powergel hab ich mir meist auch selbst gekauft. Zudem bin am Gardasee schon mehrfach die Lange gefahren, und dort stehen definitiv weniger Streckenposten als auf unserer 40km Runde. Von unseren 120 Streckenposten 2007 steht auch keiner kostenlos am Wegesrand, und von einer goldenen Nase sind wir weit weg, wir kämpfen seit 2006 um ne schwarze Null - drum würds mich doppelt freuen wenn Du nicht unbegründet diesen Unsinn ablässt sondern am 10.6. Antritts - für nen Startplatz im ersten Block kann man sorgen, dann kannst Du Deinem Namen alle Ehre machen! Im Gegensatz und anderen (geilen) Bikeregionen in I und A wo Streckensperrungen und Bikermobbing immer stärker zulegen, versuchen wir meinen, unseren Sport den oberbayrischen Wandersburschen und Touristikbüros attraktiv und natürlich auch kommerziell sinnvoll dazulegen, sonst gäbe keiner nen Euro dafür aus. Also nix für Ungut, statt CO2 in Europa zu verteilen, fahr mit und stärke eine stetig wachsende Bikeregion - ohne Bickerl und Maut! wallberg


----------



## Reignman (25. Mai 2007)

BaSiS schrieb:


> die Anzahl dort lag ja bei genau einem
> das früher als MTB-Marathon noch im Gelände stattfand schon mal wesentlich besser




es geht doch nicht darum, wieviele es gab. Sondern wie lange der Trail war bzw. wie schwer dieser war bzw. ist


----------



## The Tretschwein (25. Mai 2007)

[email protected], deshalb wirds immer teurer je länger man mit der Anmeldung wartet. Di Absicht ist schon klar. Allerdings fasse ich sowas als Fast Erpressung aus sich schon superfrüh anzumelden um abschätzen zu können wieviel Leute kommen. 

Dennoch ist das einfach nicht schön!


----------



## PST (25. Mai 2007)

@wallberg

Ich finde auf der Marathon-Seite leider keinen Hinweis auf die Zeiten der Startnummernausgabe. Kannst du mir villeicht eine Tipp geben wo ich dies finde (wahrscheinlich übersehe ich wieder nur das Offensichtliche; ist wie mit meinem Kühlschrankinhalt  )?

Grüße,
Patrick


----------



## BaSiS (25. Mai 2007)

wallberg schrieb:


> Du hast ja sicher schon viele Rennen ausgerichtet - Essen für gut 1000 Teilnehmer (im letzten Jahr Zielverpflegung vom 5****** Hotel) kriegt niemand geschenkt, ich fahr seit 15 Jahren Marathons und kann mich ehrlich an keine 3 Rennen erinnern, wo man auf der Strecke und am Start Trinkflaschen gereicht bekommt, Riegel und Powergel hab ich mir meist auch selbst gekauft. Zudem bin am Gardasee schon mehrfach die Lange gefahren, und dort stehen definitiv weniger Streckenposten als auf unserer 40km Runde. Von unseren 120 Streckenposten 2007 steht auch keiner kostenlos am Wegesrand, und von einer goldenen Nase sind wir weit weg, wir kämpfen seit 2006 um ne schwarze Null - drum würds mich doppelt freuen wenn Du nicht unbegründet diesen Unsinn ablässt sondern am 10.6. Antritts - für nen Startplatz im ersten Block kann man sorgen, dann kannst Du Deinem Namen alle Ehre machen! Im Gegensatz und anderen (geilen) Bikeregionen in I und A wo Streckensperrungen und Bikermobbing immer stärker zulegen, versuchen wir meinen, unseren Sport den oberbayrischen Wandersburschen und Touristikbüros attraktiv und natürlich auch kommerziell sinnvoll dazulegen, sonst gäbe keiner nen Euro dafür aus. Also nix für Ungut, statt CO2 in Europa zu verteilen, fahr mit und stärke eine stetig wachsende Bikeregion - ohne Bickerl und Maut! wallberg



o.k. selbst ausgerichtet hab ich noch keine Rennen, kenn aber die Zahlen von einigen professionelln Agenturen und die von Vereinen, es ist schon klar dass für Touristik der Preis vom Markt bestimmt wird und wenn er's hergibt warum nicht
und ich weiss auch was Streckensperrungen beim Regierungspräsidium bzw. Forstbesitzer kosten - unverschämt - aber dann darf man auch sagen, dass sie nicht hinter dem Sport stehen, das nehm ich mir raus
CO2 muss ich leider dafür rauspusten, dass ich ersten Block stehe, da geh ich mal von aus
freu mich immer aufs Rennen


----------



## zauberer089 (25. Mai 2007)

Reignman schrieb:


> es geht doch nicht darum, wieviele es gab. Sondern wie lange der Trail war bzw. wie schwer dieser war bzw. ist



so langsam glaube ich, du fährst die MTB-Marathons mit dem Rennrad?


----------



## The Tretschwein (25. Mai 2007)

Word!


----------



## Reignman (25. Mai 2007)

zauberer089 schrieb:


> so langsam glaube ich, du fährst die MTB-Marathons mit dem Rennrad?



habe auch ein Rennrad, kann dich aber beruhigen mein MTB ist ein Fully


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wallberg (25. Mai 2007)

Am Samstag, den 09.06. ab Mittag (etwa 14Uhr) im Rathaus in Rottach-Egern bis etwa 20Uhr, am Sonntag ab 5Uhr morgens bis kurz vorm Start!

wallberg


----------



## wallberg (25. Mai 2007)

Ist klar, aber wir versuchen uns zum einem konform mit unseren Partnern zu verhalten (Salzkammergut Trophy), zum anderen ist es für uns natürlich einfacher zu planen wenn sich viele frühzeitig anmelden - ich bin selbst ein notorischer Nachmelder und somit immer Vielzahler -. Sollte sich dieses Anpassen als nicht erfolgreich herausstellen, werden wir wie jedes Jahr nach Verbesserungen suchen und diese auch vollziehen. wallberg


----------



## cisoid (25. Mai 2007)

Jetzt hätte ich mich da ja fast angemeldet, aber noch rechtzeitig auf der (spärlichen) Homepage über die Startpreise gestolpert:

*45EUR für die 80km ........ Die verwechseln ihre Forststräßchen wohl mit italienischen Autobahnen (incl. Brennermaut)!!!!!!!!!!*

Da fehlen mir echt die Worte und auf sowas kann ich gut verzichten, insbesondere weil am gleichen Tag der sehr schöne Grimmin MTB Marathon (mountainbike-challenge.at) in Bad Mitterndorf läuft. Start um 10:00 Uhr (warum in Deutschland die Starts immer um 8:00 Uhr sind ist mir auch schleierhaft) und 71km für 25 EUR.


----------



## wallberg (26. Mai 2007)

cisoid schrieb:


> Jetzt hätte ich mich da ja fast angemeldet, aber noch rechtzeitig auf der (spärlichen) Homepage über die Startpreise gestolpert:
> 
> *45EUR für die 80km ........ Die verwechseln ihre Forststräßchen wohl mit italienischen Autobahnen (incl. Brennermaut)!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> Da fehlen mir echt die Worte und auf sowas kann ich gut verzichten, insbesondere weil am gleichen Tag der sehr schöne Grimmin MTB Marathon (mountainbike-challenge.at) in Bad Mitterndorf läuft. Start um 10:00 Uhr (warum in Deutschland die Starts immer um 8:00 Uhr sind ist mir auch schleierhaft) und 71km für 25 EUR.



Wenn unsere Homepage so spärlich ist, hätte Dir ja auffallen müssen, dass unsere Strecken nicht über Forstautobahnen gehen, Start um 9Uhr nicht um 8 ist und Du für die 80km Runde 35 Euro bezahlt hättest, bei zeitiger Anmeldung. Unsere Ziel und Streckenverpflegung, Trinkflaschen für 1500 Teilnehmer mit Riegel und Gel für jeden Starter, ein Funktionsshirt von Adidas im Wert von 49.- Euro bein online Meldung der ersten 1000 Teilnehmer hast Du ja sicherlich auch gesehen, wenn Du die spärliche Homepage wirklich gelesen hättest. Viel Spaß in Österreich, da ist sicher alles besser - Nachmeldung in Mittendorf kostet übrigens 10 Euro, Zeitnahme 5.- Euro Extra, zzgl. 40.- Euro Pfand zu den 25.-, macht für mich erstmal 80.- Euro inkl. Pfand- steht alles in der Homepage, die Du ja sicher auch wieder gut durchgelesen hast.


----------



## Reignman (26. Mai 2007)

lt. der Homepage soll ab Sonntag, den 02. Juni, die Strecke beschildert sein, mal abgesehen von dem Abschnitt Wallbergmoos - Wallberg-Talstation , wahrscheinlich das Trailstück  
soll mich noch ein Schlaumeier hier kommen, man soll zuvor die komplette Strecke abfahren und sich vorab nformieren, dem ziehe ich persönlich die Ohrwatschl lang 

zauberer: welche Strecke fährst du denn?


----------



## zauberer089 (26. Mai 2007)

Reignman schrieb:


> zauberer: welche Strecke fährst du denn?



morgen in GAP die mittlere Runde, beim Dolomiti Superbike eher die lange Runde 

weitere Festlegungen stehen noch aus ....


----------



## Reignman (26. Mai 2007)

zauberer089 schrieb:


> morgen in GAP die mittlere Runde, beim Dolomiti Superbike eher die lange Runde
> 
> weitere Festlegungen stehen noch aus ....



auch so, für den Tegernseer Marathon hast dich noch gar nicht festgelegt?

na dann viel Spass morgen  und Hals und Beinbruch


----------



## zauberer089 (27. Mai 2007)

Reignman schrieb:


> auch so, für den Tegernseer Marathon hast dich noch gar nicht festgelegt?
> 
> na dann viel Spass morgen  und Hals und Beinbruch



ich weiß heute noch nicht mal, ob ich an dem Tegernsee-WE überhaupt Zeit zum Biken habe


----------



## cisoid (27. Mai 2007)

wallberg schrieb:


> Wenn unsere Homepage so spärlich ist, hätte Dir ja auffallen müssen, dass unsere Strecken nicht über Forstautobahnen gehen, Start um 9Uhr nicht um 8 ist und Du für die 80km Runde 35 Euro bezahlt hättest, bei zeitiger Anmeldung. Unsere Ziel und Streckenverpflegung, Trinkflaschen für 1500 Teilnehmer mit Riegel und Gel für jeden Starter, ein Funktionsshirt von Adidas im Wert von 49.- Euro bein online Meldung der ersten 1000 Teilnehmer hast Du ja sicherlich auch gesehen, wenn Du die spärliche Homepage wirklich gelesen hättest. Viel Spaß in Österreich, da ist sicher alles besser - Nachmeldung in Mittendorf kostet übrigens 10 Euro, Zeitnahme 5.- Euro Extra, zzgl. 40.- Euro Pfand zu den 25.-, macht für mich erstmal 80.- Euro inkl. Pfand- steht alles in der Homepage, die Du ja sicher auch wieder gut durchgelesen hast.




Also der Versuch war ja ganz gut aber im Rechnen happerts wohl ein bischen (Pisastudie?):
- Selbst mit Nachmeldung komme ich halst auf 35 EUR gegenüber 50 EUR am Tegernsee.
- Zeitnehmungschip habe ich: also 0 EUR Kosten
- Was mache ich mit einem Adidas Shirt?
- Wenn die Strecke plötzlich so genial ist, warum gibt es keine Karte bzw. Höhendiagramm etc. oder ist das auch irgendwo unter dem 3 Subdirectory verborgen

PS: Vielen Dank für die freundliche Info vom Veranstalter - Ihr könnt sicher gut ohne mich auskommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## The Tretschwein (27. Mai 2007)

Hallo Wallberg!

Wir sind in Garmisch zusammengestanden und haben uns Ã¼ber das satte Startgeld fÃ¼r Tegernsee aufgeregt. Dann meine einer, dass der Sieger 60â¬, der Zweite 40â¬ und der Dritte noch 20â¬ Preisgeld bekommen wÃ¼rde.  

Stimmt das oder fehlt da ne Null? Ich mein das ist doch nicht euer Ernst oder. Haut ein fettes Stargeld hin und dann ein so groÃzÃ¼giges Preisgeld!  . 
(Also ich komme eh nicht in den Genuss, vielleicht bei den 40ern.)

Unterm Strich sind viele der Meinung gewesen man sollte das boykotieren und was anderes fahren. 

Aber blÃ¶d wie mir halt san fahr mers doch. Der Gemeinschaft wegen, weil man halt die anderen Trottel auch wieder trifft.  


Ich seh grad hier:
http://www.mtb-festival.de/2007/trophaen.html
Ihr zahlt das an jede Kategorie. Hm ok, dann mÃ¼sste man da mal die Summe errechnen.

Schade: 2400â¬ ( Sachpreise fallen raus, das sicherlich gesponsert ). 2400/40=60 Startgelder ungrad.

Super! Bleibt fett was hÃ¤ngen fÃ¼r euch. 
Sicherlich mach ich mich jetzt dick unbeliebt.


----------



## B.Z. (27. Mai 2007)

cisoid schrieb:


> Wenn die Strecke plötzlich so genial ist, warum gibt es keine Karte bzw. Höhendiagramm etc. oder ist das auch irgendwo unter dem 3 Subdirectory verborgen



... sogar ich habs auf der Veranstalter-HP gefunden...  

Streckenplan

Höhenprofile


----------



## XTR_Chris_XTR (28. Mai 2007)

In Garmisch hätte man als NAchmelder für die mittlere und lange Runde auch 47,50 gezahlt... 

Und da gabs noch nicht mal flaschen an der Verpflegung...

aber dafür ein Kondom und ne 1mal Kamera im Starterpackage...ist ja wichtiger!!


----------



## The Tretschwein (28. Mai 2007)

XTR_Chris_XTR schrieb:


> In Garmisch hätte man als NAchmelder für die mittlere und lange Runde auch 47,50 gezahlt...
> 
> Und da gabs noch nicht mal flaschen an der Verpflegung...
> 
> aber dafür ein Kondom und ne 1mal Kamera im Starterpackage...ist ja wichtiger!!



Richtisch! Radfahrer sind ja dafür bekannt, dass sie nach einem Rennen ( wegem dem ganzen überschüssigen Teststeron ) wie die Tiere alles fikken was nicht bei 3 aufm Baum is...


----------



## zauberer089 (28. Mai 2007)

The Tretschwein schrieb:


> Richtisch! Radfahrer sind ja dafür bekannt, dass sie nach einem Rennen ( wegem dem ganzen überschüssigen Teststeron ) wie die Tiere alles fikken was nicht bei 3 aufm Baum is...


----------



## The Tretschwein (29. Mai 2007)

The Tretschwein schrieb:


> Hallo Wallberg!
> 
> Wir sind in Garmisch zusammengestanden und haben uns über das satte Startgeld für Tegernsee aufgeregt. Dann meine einer, dass der Sieger 60, der Zweite 40 und der Dritte noch 20 Preisgeld bekommen würde.
> 
> ...



Ich zitiere mich selber, weil meine Aussage nun nicht mehr gilt.

Der Veranstalter hat für die Sieger der D Strecke 250 draufgepackt.
Berücksichtigt man das Funktionshirt und Flaschen etc. geht das Startgeld in Ordnung.

Allerdings ist die Staffelung nicht ok.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## garfieldIV (29. Mai 2007)

Hallo,

also ich hab jetzt auch schon ein paar Marathons hinter mir und muss sagen, es ist schon eine Frechheit, wie hier teilweise über den Tegernsee Marathon geschrieben wird.

Vergleicht doch selbst mal, wie bei vielen anderen Marathons die Verpflegung (gefüllte Flaschen), Streckensicherung (Verfahren war letztes Jahr ausgeschlossen), Zeitnehmung (in Tegernsee gabs sogar Zwischenzeiten) und das Essen nach dem Rennen funktioniert. Nicht zu vergessen das Starterpaket. Waren z.B. in Riva nur Werbeflyer.

Wenn man sich dann noch rechtzeitig anmeldet gehört Tegernsee zu den billigeren Marathons.

Und für die Spätanmelder: Lieber zahl ich 10 Euro mehr und muss mich nicht das ganze Rennen (und noch viele Tage später) über diverse Schwächen in der Organisation ärgern.

Bis zum 10.06


----------



## Reignman (29. Mai 2007)

vor allem muss man doch einen Marathon, der sozuagen vor der eigenen Haustüre stattfindet auch unterstützen. somit fällt schon Anreise, Übernachtung usw. flach zumindestens für das Umland München


----------



## Deleted 4950 (29. Mai 2007)

hallo,
im Preis-Leistungs Vergleich finde ich den Tegernsee-Marathon wirklich O.K. - zudem ist alles super organisiert. Schaut mal wie die z.B. beim München Triathlon hinlangen ... 
Eine Frage hätte ich trotzdem: wir kommen mit einer Gruppe, weiß jemand ob man die Strecke beim abholen der Startnummer noch wechseln kann, z.B. von C auf B - und kann man jetzt einen Startplatz komplett zurückgeben oder auf einen anderen Namen ummelden?
Danke


----------



## dubbel (29. Mai 2007)

schneit's da eigentlich schon bis runter?


----------



## carbonracer (29. Mai 2007)

Dass sich hier niemand darüber beschweren wird, dass der (oder irgendein beliebiger anderer) Marathon zu *billig* ist, ist natürlich klar. Solange nicht kostenlos, könnte der Marathon immer billiger sein. Aber ich kann mich den Pro-Postern nur anschließen:

 Die Strecken sind (im einzigen für mich möglichen Vergleich zum deutlich teureren Willingen-Event) um ein Vielfaches schöner und besser. Alleine schon dank dieser Traumumgebung.

 Die Atmosphäre ist (ebenfalls im Vergleich) sehr viel besser. Ich finde es einfach schöner, in einem Feld zu starten, bei dem man 1. auch am Ende noch den Anfang erahnen kann und 2. nicht sofort weggeschubst und über den Haufen gesemmelt wird (so ähnlich erlebt in Willingen).

 Außerdem ist, wie hier bereits erwähnt wurde, die Organisation und die Verpflegung etc. einfach spitze. Kann man nu wirklich nichts dran aussetzen...

Auch, wenn ich die Kritik teilweise nachvollziehen kann: ERLEBT den Marathon und ihr seid bereit, den (wenn wir ehrlich sind, für "Früh-"Bucher immer noch humanen) Preis zu zahlen.

Gruß,
ein begeisterter Wiederhohlungstäter

P.S.: @monaco: hatte ich mich zwischendurch auch gefragt. Auf der Seite zum Marathon (www.mtb-festival.de) steht, dass man das machen kann. Du zahlst dafür allerdings 10 Euro.
Dabei kann man nun wirklich diskutieren, ob das noch fair ist. Soll aber vermutlich nur eine Ummeldungsflut verhindern...


----------



## Deleted 4950 (29. Mai 2007)

dubbel schrieb:


> schneit's da eigentlich schon bis runter?



ja, beim Blick auf den Wendelstein würde ich sagen bis ca. 1700 Hömes zuckert es runter - wird aber bestimmt ned lang lieben bleiben.

@carbonracer - Danke - die Ummelde-Gebühr finde ich 0.k., sonst entscheidet sehr viele  nach Tagesform und es kommt zum Chaos ...


P.S. übrigens - der Slogen vom Nachbartal  Tegernsee: mit Carbonrahmen werden unsere Berge nicht niedriger!


----------



## klogrinder (29. Mai 2007)

So Knaben akutelle Infos zum Schnee, Wallberg kann ich nicht genau sagen, seh nix ausm Fenster alles Nebel, ich schätze bis auf ca 1000hm wird Schnee liegen, der See auf 726, somit is des ziemlich weit runter, Auer Alm oben auch, das ist sicher, mein Opa war vorhin mit dem Auto oben und ab der Lichtung vor der Alm(da geht der Marathon vorbei, Strecke b,c,d) war kein durchkommen mehr, das liegt ca auf 1150hm die Alm selber auf 1199hm, dementsprechend wird je nach wetter in den nächsten Tagen, die Strecke erstmal nicht durchgängig fahrbar sein

So long...
Tobi


----------



## BaSiS (29. Mai 2007)

garfieldIV schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> also ich hab jetzt auch schon ein paar Marathons hinter mir und muss sagen, es ist schon eine Frechheit, wie hier teilweise Ã¼ber den Tegernsee Marathon geschrieben wird.
> 
> ...



also ich zitier jetzt nur mal einen 
aber der Unterschied wird Dir jawohl aufgefalle sein, daÃ hier einige Rennen fahren und andere eine Touristik
kein Mensch braucht diesen ganzen Unfug von Starterpaket - das nix als Werbematerial, was nichts kostet und im MÃ¼ll landet, genauso wie Kuchen, Semmeln, etc. und 100 Flaschen fÃ¼r die ersten 50 ( auf ner 80km-Strecke haste 2 Verpflegungszonen) kosten auch nichts wenn irgendein Hersteller sein Werbezelt im Ziel aufbauen darf
ausserdem gibt es ein BDR-Reglement in dem steht ein max. Startgeld fÃ¼r Amateurrennen von 10â¬ drin (max. Nachmelde 8) und das ist der MaÃstab 
nur damit Du und richtig verstehst


----------



## Reignman (29. Mai 2007)

lt. Wetterbericht soll es bis auf 1000 m in den Alpen bzw. Vorland runterschneien  
aktuell auf der Webcam vom Spitzingsee sieht man auch den f... Schnee 
http://www.schliersee.de/webcams.0.html


----------



## wild_boy (29. Mai 2007)

ich möchte nichts schlechts über den Veranstlater hier sagen, aber irgendetwas kommt mir mittlerweile spanisch vor. Habe im März mein Geld ordnungsgemäß überwiesen (habe zuvor den Organisator kontaktiert) aber bis heute stehe ich immer noch drinnen - in der Voranmeldung. Bei voelen Österreichern hat es geklappt, dass die Überweisung gangekommen ist. Aber bei mir scheint es dies nicht der Fall zu sein. Soll ich euch eine Durchfürhrungsbestätigung zukommen lassen (leider nicht in *.pdf Format sondern in *.doc) oder nur bei der Startnummer Abholung den Wisch vorlegen dass ich gezahlt habe ??? Danke für die ANtwort


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wallberg (30. Mai 2007)

wild_boy schrieb:


> ich möchte nichts schlechts über den Veranstlater hier sagen, aber irgendetwas kommt mir mittlerweile spanisch vor. Habe im März mein Geld ordnungsgemäß überwiesen (habe zuvor den Organisator kontaktiert) aber bis heute stehe ich immer noch drinnen - in der Voranmeldung. Bei voelen Österreichern hat es geklappt, dass die Überweisung gangekommen ist. Aber bei mir scheint es dies nicht der Fall zu sein. Soll ich euch eine Durchfürhrungsbestätigung zukommen lassen (leider nicht in *.pdf Format sondern in *.doc) oder nur bei der Startnummer Abholung den Wisch vorlegen dass ich gezahlt habe ??? Danke für die ANtwort



Wende Dich doch bitte an den Veranstalter direkt - manchmal hakt es eben, ist definitiv nicht die Regel. Mail: [email protected] 

Gruß Wallberg


----------



## wallberg (30. Mai 2007)

Servus, vielleicht kannst Du mir mal Deine Kontakte zumailen, den anscheinend weisst Du ja viel besser wie man eine Veranstaltung kostengünstig gestalten kann - wir haben doch tatsächlich die Teilnehmerverpflegung gekauft, samt Flaschen (keine 100, sondern 1500).

Obwohl ich etliche Veranstalter persönlich kenne wie z.B. den in Tegernsee, Hollfeld, Salzkammergut Trophy, Garmisch... gibt es hier keinen, der diese Kontakte hat, alle müssen das Zeug kaufen.

Wenn Diu kein Starterpaket brauchst, gehörst Du halt zu ner Minderheit, 90% unserer Teilnehmer freuen sich drüber, und wenn Du so ein harter Racer bist, bei dem nur Platzierung und Zeit zählt, was ja in Ordnung ist, lös Dir doch ne Lizenz.


----------



## The Tretschwein (30. Mai 2007)

BaSiS schrieb:


> also ich zitier jetzt nur mal einen
> aber der Unterschied wird Dir jawohl aufgefalle sein, daÃ hier einige Rennen fahren und andere eine Touristik
> kein Mensch braucht diesen ganzen Unfug von Starterpaket - das nix als Werbematerial, was nichts kostet und im MÃ¼ll landet, genauso wie Kuchen, Semmeln, etc. und 100 Flaschen fÃ¼r die ersten 50 ( auf ner 80km-Strecke haste 2 Verpflegungszonen) kosten auch nichts wenn irgendein Hersteller sein Werbezelt im Ziel aufbauen darf
> ausserdem gibt es ein BDR-Reglement in dem steht ein max. Startgeld fÃ¼r Amateurrennen von 10â¬ drin (max. Nachmelde 8) und das ist der MaÃstab
> nur damit Du und richtig verstehst



Na 10â¬ ist fÃ¼r so ne Veranstaltung schon etwas wenig, denk ich.
Aber richtig. Das Starterpaket grÃ¶Ãtenteils ist fÃ¼r den MÃ¼ll. Riegelchen sind ok.
Rest Werbung fÃ¼r die Tonne. Die Ambitionierten nutzen die Verpflegungsstellen im vorbeihetztn. Also KuÃ¼chen und so sind ja nett fÃ¼r Touristiker.
Dass ich diese Verpflegungen kaum bis nicht nutze ist ja mein Problem.  
Flaschen kosten nichts wie Basis schon sagt. Daher ist es peinlich, wenn es wie in GAP keine gibt. 
Flaschen kaufen? Powerbar, Enervit, Sponser ? Liefern die nicht zum Spotpreis?


Worauf will ich hinaus...???...aha... Auch als tolle Leistung wird die Ergebnisliste im Internet verkauft. cool.
Wie Basis eben meint: Die TÃ¼te ist wie Kubelschreiber oder Glasperlen fÃ¼r Kinder in Afrika.


----------



## BaSiS (30. Mai 2007)

wallberg schrieb:


> Wenn Diu kein Starterpaket brauchst, gehörst Du halt zu ner Minderheit, 90% unserer Teilnehmer freuen sich drüber, und wenn Du so ein harter Racer bist, bei dem nur Platzierung und Zeit zählt, was ja in Ordnung ist, lös Dir doch ne Lizenz.



danke hab ich

und um die Adresse der Marketingabteilung von Getränkeherstellern zu kommen gibt's für den Ing. google und für den Betriebswirt Sportmarketing ein 4-semestrige Vorlesung


----------



## bike bike (30. Mai 2007)

Immer wieder lustig diese Diskussion, jedes Jahr wieder. 
Diese krankhafte Geiz-ist-geil Mentalität nervt nur noch. Wenn´s euch zu teuer ist, bleibt zu hause, oder organisiert selber was. 
Nein halt, das kriegt ihr ja nicht auf die Reihe. Denn ihr lebt ja im Fantasy-Land, wo es irgendwelche geheimen "Kontakte" gibt, mit denen "Auserwählte" alles, was sie so brauchen, umsonst bekommen. Da muss man nur noch irgendwas von "Marketing" schreiben, und schon fließen Milch und Honig im Übermaß.

Am lustigsten sind die Zeitgenossen, die eine halbe Bildschirmseite brauchen, um ihre supertollen Anbauteile für´s Bike-Tuning aufzulisten, und dann wegen 20 EUR herumjammern.

Habt ihr so miese Jobs, oder was ist das Problem?


----------



## dubbel (30. Mai 2007)

man sollte aufhören, die leute zu zwingen an veranstaltungen teilzunehmen, die ihnen aus diesem oder jenem grund nicht passen.


----------



## B.Z. (30. Mai 2007)

dubbel schrieb:


> man sollte aufhören, die leute zu zwingen an veranstaltungen teilzunehmen, die ihnen aus diesem oder jenem grund nicht passen.



 

Das Angebot ist transparent, wem es nicht passt, nimmt es nicht an. So what?

Wer schon mal versucht hat, eine Veranstaltung auf die Beine zu stellen, weis, was an Arbeit notwendig ist und welche Kosten und Risiken unvorhergesehen dazu kommen können. Sollten ein paar Euros für die Veranstalter übrig bleiben, so gönne ich ihnen das.

LG

Bernd, der sich auf die Veranstaltung freut


----------



## The Tretschwein (30. Mai 2007)

Es geht ja immer noch.. In der Schweiz kostet ein Marathon 100 Franken, also glaub dann ca 70â¬. Da ist dann meist nichts inclusive.


----------



## Compagnon (30. Mai 2007)

The Tretschwein schrieb:


> Es geht ja immer noch.. In der Schweiz kostet ein Marathon 100 Franken, also glaub dann ca 70. Da ist dann meist nichts inclusive.


Na ja, also letztes Jahr bin ich Tegernsee und Swiss Bike gefahren. Tegernsee war zweifellos eine Super Veranstaltung, aber an das, was beim Swiss Bike geboten wurde, kommt sie meiner Meinung nach in keinster Weise ran (muß sie ja auch nicht)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## The Tretschwein (30. Mai 2007)

70 Taler? Also bitte.......ich bin den Swiss 3mal gefahren.


----------



## speedy_j (31. Mai 2007)

dubbel schrieb:


> man sollte aufhören, die leute zu zwingen an veranstaltungen teilzunehmen, die ihnen aus diesem oder jenem grund nicht passen.



deswegen lasse ich es auch sein.

45 tacken für einen sonntag sind mir dann doch eine ganze latte zuviel.


das es wirklich auch anders geht, sieht man bei der mad east challenge.
55 euro für 3 tage mit verpflegung, getränke + flasche!, bustransfer am zweiten tag zum startort, trialshow, shirt, dvd vom rennen, teilnehmerfoto und einer schönen strecke. das war es mir wert.

aber 50 euro bei nachmeldung für ein wenig forstautobahnen, strasse und schotterwege fahren und nur ein wenig singletrail, schlagen dann doch über die stränge.

wenn ich dann noch 250 km anreise rechne, dann bin ich bei über 100 euro.

also dann doch lieber mit dem zug für 22 euro in 3 studen ins allgäu fahren und dort eine richtig geile tour mit einheimischen fahren, die wissen wo es halsbrecherisch bergab geht.


----------



## Reignman (31. Mai 2007)

tja,wir haben bekanntlich ein freies Land. Ich finde es jedoch toll, dass ein Veranstalter vor den Türen München so etwas veranstaltet. Und wir leben in einer freien Marktwirtschaft, dass ein paar Kröten beim Veranstalter hängen bleiben , ist vollkommen legitim. Ist ja schliesslich nicht die Heilsarmee  
Weiter ist es schon manchmal lustig, hat auch ein anderer Kollege bereits hier schon angeregt, dass bestimmte Leute wegen 10  hin oder her herumeiern, jedoch bei der Auswahl ihrer Komponenten kein Geld-Limit kennen.
Eine Tageskarte beim Skifahren kostet in den meisten Gebieten auch um die 35 - 40 Euro. Nur mal zum Vergleich. Daher finde ich die Preise auch o.k.
Was ich nicht schlecht finde, wäre eine Anregung an die Veranstalter. Habe es bei einem anderem Marathon (glaube Oberammergau) gelesen, wenn man auf das T-Shirt verzichtet und auf die anschliessende Pasta ist die Teilnahme am Marathon ca. 10 Euro günstiger. Das finde ich eine tolle Geste, dem einzelnen Teilnehmer dies zu überlassen. Wäre vielleicht auch mal eine Anregung an die anderen Veranstalter.


----------



## klogrinder (31. Mai 2007)

bin grad aus langewile einfach mal mit dm Fully rumgejuckelt und hab dann spontan entschieden zum Weidberg hochzufahren(soweit ich weiß auch teil der C und D strecke), dabei hab ich auch noch jemanden getroffen der die D fährt
also vorm WE kann ich keinem Empfehlen da irgenwo zu fahren, es liegen 10-15cm Schnee da oben und das ist selbst mit 2.4er Nobbys nicht lustig


----------



## wallberg (2. Juni 2007)

Hallo Reignman,
Strecken komplett ausgeschildert - alles schneefrei, seit einer Stunde sonnig (20Uhr) und alle Sturm/Schneebruchschäden der letzten Tage beseitigt!
Viel Spaß

wallberg


----------



## Deleted 4950 (2. Juni 2007)

hallo wallberg,
das mit der Sonne war heute nur ein kurzer Spaß, für den Tölz-Triathlon morgen ist es aber egal, da wird man ja eh Naß und nächste Woche bei Euch ist Strecke C sicher trocken, ein "langer Spaß" wird es aber auf jeden Fall...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reignman (2. Juni 2007)

wallberg schrieb:


> Hallo Reignman,
> Strecken komplett ausgeschildert - alles schneefrei, seit einer Stunde sonnig (20Uhr) und alle Sturm/Schneebruchschäden der letzten Tage beseitigt!
> Viel Spaß
> 
> wallberg





super, Danke  

Werde am Donnerstag die Strecke probefahren!

Um Patti zu zitieren, ich freue mich


----------



## wallberg (3. Juni 2007)

Strecke trocknet ab, alles gut fahrbar, hab heute dutzende beim trainieren getroffen! Strecke ab Wiessee komplett beschildert, vom Start weg fährt das Feld von der Hauptstraße in Rottach über die Seestraße (1.Ampel Ri. Tegernsee links) und Aribostraße rechts auf die Bundesstraße Richtung Bad Wiesse hinter dem Führungsfahrzeug.

ALLES SCHNEEFREI!


----------



## maxa (4. Juni 2007)

komplett beschildert würde ich jetzt nicht sagen.

Es fehlen 3 Schilder nach der ersten Schiebestrecke nähe Aueralmen und kein Schild in Kreuth. 

Freu mich schon auf die Schlammschlacht und das Megagedränge und Gestürze bei der Trailabfahrt vom Filzenkogel. 

Wo sind denn Schlussendlich die Verpflegungsstationen geplant ???? 

Söllbachtal vor Auffhart zum Bauer in der Au ??????
Abzw. Kühzagl ?????

wo noch ?????


----------



## The Tretschwein (4. Juni 2007)

Race-Fully oder Hardtail?

Was meint ihr?


----------



## garfieldIV (4. Juni 2007)

Hallo,

bin gestern die C Runde gefahren.

Die Anstiege sind relativ moderat, das steilste Stück ist am Anfang Richtung Aueralm. Alles gut fahrbar, so ein Hammer wie letztes Jahr der Wallberg ist nicht mehr dabei.

Die Trailabfahrt nach Kreuth ist nicht ohne. Gestern wars sehr naß und rutschig. Hoffentlich trocknets da noch bis Sonntag. Trocken ist das für mich fast der perfekte Trail, alles fahrbar. Überholen ist da allerdings kaum möglich. Ich denke aber, dass bis zu dem Zeitpunkt das Feld schon entzerrt ist und sich die Staus in Grenzen halten.

Der Trail vom Wallberg ist ja leider gesperrt. Schaut aber auch etwas anspruchsvoll aus. Lassen wir uns überraschen. Auf jeden Fall ist die Strecke eine klare Verbesserung zu letztem Jahr.

Lt Tacho: Knapp 60 km, knapp 1900 Hm

P.S. Ich denke mit einem Hardtail kommt man gut durch, wenns nicht um jede Sekunde geht, würde ich jedoch das Fully nehmen


----------



## wallberg (4. Juni 2007)

maxa schrieb:


> komplett beschildert würde ich jetzt nicht sagen.
> 
> Es fehlen 3 Schilder nach der ersten Schiebestrecke nähe Aueralmen und kein Schild in Kreuth.
> 
> ...




Die Schilder der Schiebestrecke zur Aueralm Abfahrt Richtung Söllbach stehen seit gestern vormittag, Abfahrt NICHT links über Zeiselbach sonder nach dem Schiebestück rechts bergauf und am Viehgatter links ab in Söllbachtal (Schilder hängen), in Kreuth nach dem H2 (Trial) ist durch den Ort (erst rechts bergauf Richtung Kirche) komplett beschildert, evtl war das erste von nem Auto verdeckt -

wallberg


----------



## The Tretschwein (5. Juni 2007)

Muss mich ärgern!

Beschissene Auschreibung. Ärger mit der Einteilung der Klassen.

Ich bin BJ.67 und will in der Klasse ab 40 fahren.

Hier am Tegernsee haben die eine seltsame Regelung. Wer vor dem 10.Juni 40 wurde zählt zur 40er Klasse. Geht nicht wie üblich nach dem Geburtsjahr.

Sollte in der Ausschreibung klar stehen. WischiWaschi so wie es jetzt ist.


----------



## s_works (5. Juni 2007)

also die Frage - HARDTAIL oder FULLY hatten wir schon...

Aber wie siehts beim Hardtail aus STARR oder mit FEDERGABEL??? Was sagen die Locals - ist die Strecke vergleichbar mit der langen Garmischer vor 2 Wochen??? Hätte da eigentlich auf die Federgabel verzichten können...


----------



## thory (5. Juni 2007)

Reignman schrieb:


> ....
> Eine Tageskarte beim Skifahren kostet in den meisten Gebieten auch um die 35 - 40 Euro. Nur mal zum Vergleich. .....



Supi - fahren wir mit dem Sessellift oder 'nem Bügellift? Oder gar eine schicke Seilbahn???


----------



## carbonracer (5. Juni 2007)

carbonracer schrieb:


> [...] Hab aber auch noch ne Frage. Nämlich zu der C-Strecke. Im vergangenen Jahr (oder dem davor?) gab es ein (ich glaub mit dem Hac4) selbst erstelltes Höhenprofil, das ich sehr viel aussagekräftiger fand, als das extrem grobe Profil, das auf der Seite zu finden ist. Wenn schon jemand die C-Strecke mal aufgezeichnet hat, wär cool, wenn er sie mir mal schicken oder hier posten könnte...





Reignman schrieb:


> Hi,
> [...] Wenn es sich zeitlich einrichten lässt, fahre ich die Strecke zuvor mit dem Hac ab.



@Reignman: hast du es eigentlich mal geschafft, das Höhenprofil mit dem Hac aufzuzeichnen? 
Wenn irgend jemand anderes das getan hat (meinetwegen auch mim Polar oder Garmin oder so), nehm ich dessen Aufzeichnung selbstverständlich auch gerne entgegen.  Tät mich aber schon gewaltig interessieren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reignman (5. Juni 2007)

carbonracer schrieb:


> @Reignman: hast du es eigentlich mal geschafft, das Höhenprofil .......



Hi,
fahre am Donnerstag die Tour ab. Leider habe ich derzeit ein Problem mit meinem Hac, kann die Daten nicht auslesen. Auch meine lange Touren am Gardasee vor 3 Wochen  
Problem mit dem Konvertieren der Daten,


----------



## carbonracer (5. Juni 2007)

Reignman schrieb:


> [...] Problem mit dem Konvertieren der Daten,


Oje, das hört sich nicht gut (wenn auch ein kleines Bisschen typisch  ). Hatte auch schon jede Menge Stress beim Auslesen. Welcher Art genau sind denn deine Probs damit? In was willst du die Daten denn konvertieren? Vllt. kann ich ja sogar helfen?!


----------



## Reignman (5. Juni 2007)

thory schrieb:


> Supi - fahren wir mit dem Sessellift oder 'nem Bügellift? Oder gar eine schicke Seilbahn???



noch noch viel besser, damit du nicht fett wirst....
musst du dich auch noch selbst aus eigener Kraft hochfahren, ist das nicht toll


----------



## Reignman (5. Juni 2007)

keine Ahnung, bist letztes Jahr ging es immer problemlos.
Diese Jahr wollte ich zu erst meine Marathon-Touren am Gardasee übertragen, und dann kam der ganze Mist.
vielleicht kontaktiere ich Ciclo morgen nochmals, vielleicht können die weiterhelfen. Die erste Vermutung war, dass meine Version zu alt war, und ich diese nun extra upgedatet habe....

am Donnerstag, Feiertag (Bayern), fahre ich die Strecke C ab. Wenn ich es bis dahin mit dem Hac hinbekomme, stelle ich gerne die Daten zu Verfügung.
Habe es ja auch so angekündigt, und versprochen ist versprochen


----------



## Reignman (5. Juni 2007)

also der Originalfehler heisst:

Fehler beim Konvertieren des Datumformates (j=2006, m=83, D=151) 

beim Auslesen zählt der HAc bzw. Interface auch bis 100  %, dann erscheint erst diese Fehlermeldung.

das DAtum ist aber richtig eingestellt, habe mir Anfang der Saison eine neue Batterie einbauen lassen, vielleicht ist dort die Reset-Taste nicht richtig bestätigt worden?
oder hat einer einen Tipp?


----------



## carbonracer (5. Juni 2007)

Hmm.. so nen Fehler hatte ich noch nicht. Komisch komisch 

Kannst ja das Teil selber mal resetten. Sind dann wohl nur leider alle Daten weg (soviel ich weiss). Aber wenn dafür alle zukünftigen Daten da sind... welche Software-Version benutzt du denn? Oder meintest du die? vllt. nochmal die akt. Firmware drüberbügeln?!

Wenn du nicht sowieso schon täglicher Gast auf der Seite bist, kannst du über den HAC4 fast alles auf Torsten's MTB-Page erfahren. Aber dein Problem wird da - soviel ich weiss - nicht gelöst


----------



## Reignman (5. Juni 2007)

hm, das wollte ich eigentlich vermeiden, weil gerade die 2 Marathon-Strecken vom Gardasee auswerten wollte. Aber die verschwinden sowieso bald, die Aufzeichungen sind ja rollierend, sprich immer die ältesten fallen aus dem Aufzeichnungslimit.
Daher wird mir leider nichts anderes übrig bleiben


habe die aktuelle Version drübergebügelt. Weil es mit der alten nicht funktionierte, und meine erste Vermutung war, dass ich eine mögliche veralte Version benutzte. Jedoch mit der neuen Version habe ich das gleiche Problem in grün....


----------



## Rindsnawel (5. Juni 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

kann mir jemand über das verpflichtende Tragestück erzählen? Wie ist die Streckenbeschaffenheit auf diesen 900m? Oder gibt es andere Gründe warum man schieben bzw. tragen muss? War noch nicht am Tegernsee.......


----------



## mountainbike (5. Juni 2007)

hi rindsnawel! (ähm interessanter name, was ist denn das???)

also zu deiner frage: das ist ein wurzelweg. dort kann man sein rad gut schieben. ist, soweit ich weiß, aus naturschutzgründen zum fahren gesperrt. wird auch überwacht, also brav schieben!!!

welche runde fährst du denn?

lg mountainbike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klogrinder (5. Juni 2007)

Erstmal an die Frage ob Federgabel oder nicht, würde ich ganz klar mit Federgabel sagen, ich bin Local und so ziemlich jeden Teil der Strecken schonmal gefahren, nur komplett noch nicht, falls es morgen passt werd ich mit 2 Bekannten die die D Runde fahren, abfahren, leider streikt die PC Auswertung des Hac

zum Schiebestück:
es ist so dass der Weg da immer schmaler wird und dann anchder Kurve in etwa trailbreite hat, die ersten 200m sind unfahrbar aufgrund von schlägen und großen Steinen, danach wäre es fahbrar ist jedoch nicht erlaubt, also durchaus gut zu schieben dann, sind 2 oder 3(ich glaube 3) kleine  Brücken drin, also nix dramatisches


----------



## Rindsnawel (5. Juni 2007)

mountainbike schrieb:


> hi rindsnawel! (ähm interessanter name, was ist denn das???)
> 
> also zu deiner frage: das ist ein wurzelweg. dort kann man sein rad gut schieben. ist, soweit ich weiß, aus naturschutzgründen zum fahren gesperrt. wird auch überwacht, also brav schieben!!!
> 
> ...



Ja mein Name ist der saarländische Ausdruck für Rindernabel... 

Ich dachte es geht da an einem gefährlichen Bergkamm entlang oder so...naja, dass es halt einfach zu gefährlich wäre...

Ich werde die Strecke D in Angriff nehmen....mal sehen was dabei rum kommt?!

Welche Strecke fährst du?


----------



## Rindsnawel (5. Juni 2007)

klogrinder schrieb:


> Erstmal an die Frage ob Federgabel oder nicht, würde ich ganz klar mit Federgabel sagen, ich bin Local und so ziemlich jeden Teil der Strecken schonmal gefahren, nur komplett noch nicht, falls es morgen passt werd ich mit 2 Bekannten die die D Runde fahren, abfahren, leider streikt die PC Auswertung des Hac
> 
> zum Schiebestück:
> es ist so dass der Weg da immer schmaler wird und dann anchder Kurve in etwa trailbreite hat, die ersten 200m sind unfahrbar aufgrund von schlägen und großen Steinen, danach wäre es fahbrar ist jedoch nicht erlaubt, also durchaus gut zu schieben dann, sind 2 oder 3(ich glaube 3) kleine  Brücken drin, also nix dramatisches



Danke für die Info! Gut zu wissen!


----------



## mountainbike (5. Juni 2007)

ok - dann weiss ich ja was dein name bedeutet - smile! (klang halt für nen bayer etwas fremd)

ne nix gefährliches, keine sorge!

ich fahre die C, wie letztes jahr. nur da war sie 20km länger. leider haben die den wallberg rausgenommen. zum schluss noch die höhenmeter hoch  -  fand ich geil 

ich freu mich schon aufs we! wo übernachtest du denn?

lg peter


----------



## klogrinder (5. Juni 2007)

@mountainbike: dass da etwas wegen Naturschutzgründen gesperrt ist ist mir nicht bekannt, steht nicht mal n schild, nach den besagten ca 200m fahr ich eigentlich immer ob hardtail oder fully egal(letzteres lieber nur damit fährt man keine rennen), meineswissens(hat mir ein freund so gesagt, der hier schon ewig mtb fährt) ist es so dass das vor ein paar Jahren mal jemand bei ner ganz normalen Tour probiert hat zu fahren und dann nach links den abhang runter is, das is schon nicht ohne aber eigentlich mit ein wenig verstand kein problem(ich denke auch dass das der grund für die Verpflichtung durch den Veranstalter ist)


----------



## Rindsnawel (5. Juni 2007)

mountainbike schrieb:


> ok - dann weiss ich ja was dein name bedeutet - smile! (klang halt für nen bayer etwas fremd)
> 
> ne nix gefährliches, keine sorge!
> 
> ...



Werde im Gästehaus Sedlmayrhof in Rottach-Egern übernachten. Kennst du das? Wenn ja wie ist das Gästehaus denn so?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxa (5. Juni 2007)

Stimmt, wo kein Verbotsschild, da lässt sichs ganz gut biken ausserhalb der Marathon-Veranstaltung. 

Doch vorsicht bei nassen Verhältnissen, da sind die 3 kleinen Brückchen rutschig wie Seifenlauge.


----------



## mountainbike (5. Juni 2007)

@klogrinder - du das hatte mir halt mal einer gesagt 

aber kann gut möglich sein, daß es aus sicherheitsgründen gesperrt ist.

ich schieb lieber - zumindest wurde 2006 kontrolliert!

lg peter


----------



## mountainbike (5. Juni 2007)

Rindsnawel schrieb:


> Werde im Gästehaus Sedlmayrhof in Rottach-Egern übernachten. Kennst du das? Wenn ja wie ist das Gästehaus denn so?




hab dort noch nicht übernachtet. macht aber nen guten eindruck!

ich übernachte in der aribostrasse - da führt am so auch das rennen durch!

vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal!


----------



## klogrinder (5. Juni 2007)

jo ist gesperrt, bin das im renne noch nicht gefahrn und werds auch ned fahren, aber was man so hört wird da auf jeden fall drauf geschaut werden

edit: hab meinen hac grad wieder zum laufen gebracht, je nachdem wieviel morgen geschafft wird von der d runde(je nach wetter zeit beinen) werd ich das profil hier morgen reinstellen, sofern wir den größten teil davon fahren


----------



## carbonracer (5. Juni 2007)

Das wär ja super. Dann warte ich mal gespannt. Neben der Aufzeichnerei aber auch viel Spass!


----------



## wallberg (5. Juni 2007)

Strecke A&B mit Starrgabel kein Problem, C&D Federgabel Pflicht, sonst wirst Du überrollt oder mit dem flicken nicht fertig!

Hab´s mit Starrgabel versucht -.

wallberg


----------



## mountainbike (5. Juni 2007)

guten abend florian,

na auch noch so spät im netz?

du höhenprofile gehn bei mir wieder auf, mein adobe-reader hatten nen schlag weg!

lg peter

wieviel anmeldungen sind denn schon bei euch? mehr als letztes jahr?


----------



## carbonracer (5. Juni 2007)

Also laut Homepage sind's insgesamt 790 Leute (A:168, B:214, C:239, D:169).


----------



## mountainbike (6. Juni 2007)

carbonracer schrieb:


> Also laut Homepage sind's insgesamt 790 Leute (A:168, B:214, C:239, D:169).



SUPER 

danke carbonracer - dazu noch die nachmeldungen am we! na da ist ja wieder was los!


----------



## thory (6. Juni 2007)

Reignman schrieb:


> noch noch viel besser, damit du nicht fett wirst....
> musst du dich auch noch selbst aus eigener Kraft hochfahren, ist das nicht toll




damit ich nicht fett werde muss ich 50 berappen, das ist doch echt ein Schnäppchen ... also kostet nur etwas mehr als die Tageskarte in einem Skigebiet und ich habe den Vorteil nicht fett zu werden.   Saustark.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mountainbike (6. Juni 2007)

* also jungs! die aufregung versteh ich jetzt mal gar nicht. hier wird mehr über das startgeld diskutiert als alles andere!

das ist ein super mtb-event, lasst euch überraschen.  
 wem es nciht passt - der muss ja nicht mitfahren. oder steht hier irgendwo "anmeldezwang) 

also locker bleiben - ich freu mich darauf!!!

euer bergpeter*


----------



## Reignman (6. Juni 2007)

mountainbike schrieb:


> * also jungs! die aufregung versteh ich jetzt mal gar nicht. hier wird mehr über das startgeld diskutiert als alles andere!
> 
> das ist ein super mtb-event, lasst euch überraschen.
> wem es nciht passt - der muss ja nicht mitfahren. oder steht hier irgendwo "anmeldezwang)
> ...




sehe ich genauso, ist ein freies Land! Weiss nicht, warum sich ständig Leute hier aufregen müssen. o.k. vielleicht brauchen dies manche. Ist halt ne deutsche Mentatlität ständig zu mosern und zu jammern  
Ich bin auf jeden Fall froh, dass vor den Türen Münchens so ein Event gestartet wird, und unterstütze dies dann auch natürlich


----------



## thory (6. Juni 2007)

mountainbike schrieb:


> also jungs! die aufregung versteh ich jetzt mal gar nicht. hier wird mehr über das startgeld diskutiert als alles andere!
> 
> das ist ein super mtb-event, lasst euch überraschen.
> wem es nciht passt - der muss ja nicht mitfahren. oder steht hier irgendwo "anmeldezwang)
> ...



Hast ja recht, ich fand nur den Vergleich mit der Skitageskarte einige postings weiter oben so lustig. Tatsächlich stört mich der Preis wirklich nicht, da Marathons nicht so mein Fall sind. 
Mein einziger ernstgemeinter Wunsch wäre, das nach dem Event vom Veranstalter die Strecken wieder gereinigt werden. Und sollten die 100Schaften von MTBlern tiefere Spuren hinterlassen müssen diese ebenfalls beseitigt werden. Ist das von den Organisiseren so vorgesehen?

Ich hatte im GAP das Vergnügen nach dem Hauptfeld Richtung Osterfelder zu radeln und die ganzen Powergel Verpackungen auf der Strecke zu besichtigen - sah nicht wirklch schön aus.

Gruss


----------



## Reignman (6. Juni 2007)

thory schrieb:


> damit ich nicht fett werde muss ich 50 berappen, das ist doch echt ein Schnäppchen ... also kostet nur etwas mehr als die Tageskarte in einem Skigebiet und ich habe den Vorteil nicht fett zu werden.   Saustark.




50 Euro?  
Wären nur für die Nachmeldung der D-Strecke fällig?
Weiter verlangen andere Marathon-Veranstaltungen ähnliche Preise.

wie schon gesagt, wem es zu teuer ist, der solls halt lassen....
schönen Tag noch


----------



## Reignman (6. Juni 2007)

mit dem Vergleich wollte ich nur sagen, dass beim bsp. beim Skifahren oder irgendwelchen Bike-Carbon-Tuning, der Preis keine Rolle spielt...
auf der anderen Seite, dann aber wegen 10 Euro hin oder her bei einem Marathon dann anfangen zu jammern....


----------



## mountainbike (6. Juni 2007)

@ reignman - lassen wirs halt am sonntag krachen - auch wenn wir gegen die 
                   miesmacher keine chance habe. die haben bezüglich dem start-
                   geld so eine wut im bauch, die fahren uns mit einem bein 
                   davon - grinz!!!

@thory       - das mit den gelverpackungen ist schon nicht schön. aber ich 
                   persönlich steck die leeren in eine rückentasche vom trikot,
                   also dürfte für andere auch machbar sein!

happy race
bergpeter


----------



## mountainbike (6. Juni 2007)

Reignman schrieb:


> mit dem Vergleich wollte ich nur sagen, dass beim bsp. beim Skifahren oder irgendwelchen Bike-Carbon-Tuning, der Preis keine Rolle spielt...
> auf der anderen Seite, dann aber wegen 10 Euro hin oder her bei einem Marathon dann anfangen zu jammern....





genau 
für 50 gramm geben die ein vermögen aus - und da gehts wegen 10 euro los mit dem


----------



## Reignman (6. Juni 2007)

mountainbike schrieb:


> @ reignman - lassen wirs halt am sonntag krachen - auch wenn wir gegen die
> miesmacher keine chance habe. die haben bezüglich dem start-
> geld so eine wut im bauch, die fahren uns mit einem bein
> davon - grinz!!!
> ...




Hi Bergpeter,
welche Strecke fährst du denn? Ich die C-Strecke.

Möchte ja nicht ausschliessen, dass ich auch einmal eine Verpackung verloren habe. Jedoch stecke ich mir diese auch immer in die Trikottaschen, kann natürlich trotzdem rausfallen, ist aber dann auch unabsichtlich. Das lässt sich auch leider nicht verhindern.


----------



## BaSiS (6. Juni 2007)

mountainbike schrieb:


> * also jungs! die aufregung versteh ich jetzt mal gar nicht. hier wird mehr über das startgeld diskutiert als alles andere!
> 
> das ist ein super mtb-event, lasst euch überraschen.
> wem es nciht passt - der muss ja nicht mitfahren. oder steht hier irgendwo "anmeldezwang)
> ...



also (zumindest am Anfang) ging's nicht um die Höhe des Statgeldes sondern darum, dass Rennen (ungleich Touristikfahrten) nicht zum Geldverdienen von Vereinen und Agenturen da sind (steht so in den Statuten des BDR) und ein Reglement dafür da ist von allen Seiten eingehalten zu werden (da findet sich einiges über Strecken, Preisgelder (z.B. für 1-20 bei buo) etc.), das hat nix mit allgemeiner Preisentwicklung zu tun, denn man ''erwirbt hier keine Leistung'', darauf darf in 'nem schon hinweisen

hoffentlich ist's so gut wie ihr versprecht

bildet jemand ab Stuttgarter Ecke 'ne Fahrgemeinschaft mit mir zum Rennen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mountainbike (6. Juni 2007)

hi reignman,

du, ich fahr auch die c!  sieht man sich vielleicht!

das kann klar passieren, daß mal was runterfällt. aber wenn jeder etwas aufpasst, dürft es nicht ganz so vermüllt werden!


@basis - also ich ich finde man erwirbt schon eine leistung! und zwar eine
             dienstleistung! hast du schon mal so was durchgeführt? die vielen
             helfer finden? sponsoren? streckensperrung usw? der start geht von
             rottach-egern nach bad wiessee auf einer bundesstrasse!


----------



## Reignman (6. Juni 2007)

mountainbike schrieb:


> hi reignman,
> 
> du, ich fahr auch die c!  sieht man sich vielleicht!
> 
> !



dann halte ich Ausschau nach einem Cube Elite Team Bike  


Basis: ich fahre morgen die Strecke mal ab, dann kann ich ja meine Erfahrung berichten, falls gewünscht 
Und falls ich das Problem mit dem Hac noch lösen kann, werde ich die Tour noch einstellen.


----------



## mountainbike (6. Juni 2007)

ja schau mal - ich werd auch in cube-team-kleidung fahren. (wohl nicht der einzige)

ja fahr mal ab, ich bin schon neugierig. ich fands nämlich schade, daß der wallberg raus ist. ist sie interessanter als die vom letzten jahr?


----------



## Reignman (6. Juni 2007)

mountainbike schrieb:


> ja schau mal - ich werd auch in cube-team-kleidung fahren. (wohl nicht der einzige)
> 
> ja fahr mal ab, ich bin schon neugierig. ich fands nämlich schade, daß der wallberg raus ist. ist sie interessanter als die vom letzten jahr?



fahre zum ersten Mal den Marathon am Tegernsee, daher kann ich bzgl. den letzten Jahren wenig sagen. jedoch hat man Asphaltabfahrten bei der C und d-Strecke, wie in den letzten Jahren berichtet wurde, nun fahrtechnisch durch Trailpassen ersetzt und somit verschärft. Aber näheres werde ich morgen nach eigener Besichtung berichten, falls gewünscht....


----------



## BaSiS (6. Juni 2007)

Reignman schrieb:


> Basis: ich fahre morgen die Strecke mal ab, dann kann ich ja meine Erfahrung berichten, falls gewünscht
> Und falls ich das Problem mit dem Hac noch lösen kann, werde ich die Tour noch einstellen.



naa, brauchst ned, mir ist sie sowieso zu kurz und zu flach 
hab mein Tacho auch weggeschmissen


----------



## mountainbike (6. Juni 2007)

ach so ok!

na aber meld dich trotzdem mal und sag wie die strecke war, ok?

würd mich freuen!

wie kann ich dich denn am sonntag erkennen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikeonbike (6. Juni 2007)

was ist den das für ein gag mit der 850 m langen trage- und schiebepassage? verstösse gegen tragen und schieben werden mit disqualifikation bestraft! das ist jetzt nicht euer ernst... ich hasse laufen... vor allem werde ich nicht gerne zum laufen gezwungen  wenn's nicht geht, geht's nicht, aber wenn ich fahren kann, fahre ich ohne wenn und aber...


----------



## mountainbike (6. Juni 2007)

mikeonbike schrieb:


> was ist den das für ein gag mit der 850 m langen trage- und schiebepassage? verstösse gegen tragen und schieben werden mit disqualifikation bestraft! das ist jetzt nicht euer ernst... ich hasse laufen... vor allem werde ich nicht gerne zum laufen gezwungen  wenn's nicht geht, geht's nicht, aber wenn ich fahren kann, fahre ich ohne wenn und aber...



na dann fahr halt


----------



## thory (6. Juni 2007)

mountainbike schrieb:


> @thory       - das mit den gelverpackungen ist schon nicht schön. aber ich
> persönlich steck die leeren in eine rückentasche vom trikot,
> also dürfte für andere auch machbar sein!



das klingt selbstverständlich, ich denke aber das da im Eifer des Gefechtes bei etliche 100 Teilnehmern einiges daneben fallen wird. Deshalb war meine Frage an die Organisatoren, ob hier die notwendige Reinigung vorgesehen ist.

Euch wünsche ich ein tolles Event und gutes Wetter - und quält Euch nicht zu sehr .

Gruss


----------



## maxa (6. Juni 2007)

Das mit der Reinigung ist doch wirklich nicht eine Frage, oder.

Der Veranstalter hat schon seine liebe Müh, den Kurs überhaupt genehmigt zu bekommen. Wenn dann noch ein Haufen Müll rumliegt, wars das mit zukünftigen Marathons.

Müll im Trikot verstauen, und an der nächsten Verpflegungsstelle entsorgen.


----------



## BaSiS (6. Juni 2007)

mountainbike schrieb:


> wie kann ich dich denn am sonntag erkennen?



war ich gemeint ? 
am DuraAce-Pedal
also nix Laufpassage


----------



## BaSiS (6. Juni 2007)

thory schrieb:


> das klingt selbstverständlich, ich denke aber das da im Eifer des Gefechtes bei etliche 100 Teilnehmern einiges daneben fallen wird. Deshalb war meine Frage an die Organisatoren, ob hier die notwendige Reinigung vorgesehen ist.



dafür musste als Veranstalter gerade stehen - also putzen


----------



## Reignman (6. Juni 2007)

BaSiS schrieb:


> naa, brauchst ned, mir ist sie sowieso zu kurz und zu flach
> hab mein Tacho auch weggeschmissen



o.k. wenn dir 1900 hm zu flach sind, hätte ich eine speziellen Anstieg für dich  
kurz aber richtig knackig   
http://ciclismo.sitiasp.it/altimetria.aspx?sid=1d11d6f6b23c400a8c873dcb5dbfefd0&id=6779

oder den Dolomiti mit fast 4000 hm


----------



## mountainbike (6. Juni 2007)

nein - ich meinte reignman!

@reignman - wie kann ich dich denn erkennen?

@basis - du kannst auch die salzkammergut-trophy fahren, da sind 208 km
             bei 7000hm zu fahren!


----------



## Reignman (6. Juni 2007)

carbonracer schrieb:


> Das wär ja super. Dann warte ich mal gespannt. Neben der Aufzeichnerei aber auch viel Spass!



also, ich habe heute bei Ciclo-Sport angerufen. Wie es aussieht, ist bei einer Aufzeichnung ein bit gekippt. somit hat das System bei der Auslesung ein Problem. Werde morgen die Tour aufzeichnen, und hoffen, dass die Tour(ältere)  mit den falschen Daten wieder herausfällt. Da immer die ältesten Aufzeichnung gelöscht werden, rollierend sind es glaube in Summe komplett 64 Stunden Aufzeichnung. Wenn ich es noch hinbekomme, stelle ich es hier ein.
wie versprochen


----------



## klogrinder (6. Juni 2007)

Ich bin heute eine Teil der D runde gefahren, is nicht wirklich aussagekräftig das diagramm da wir von wiessee aus losgefahren sind die komplette strekce und dann nach ein paar metern richtung setzberg hoch umgeddreht sind weils zum tröpfeln angefangen hat( wollten nach gestern ned iweder duschen und auch nicht unbedingt vorm rennen noch nass werden)
die anstiege zur Auer Alm sind schon ganz ordentlich ,Bauer in der Au schwarze Tenn und Weidberg is easy dann runter der Trail war matschig, sehr viele glatte Steine, brutal nass alles, wird sicher nicht trocknen bis zum rennen, dann Setzberg hoch aus Erfahrung auch gut machbar und Kühzagl is brutal teilweise dann noch 22-23 prozent steigung, danach isses dann im großen und ganzen gemacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Litespeed 73 (7. Juni 2007)

Ich bin am Dienstag die B-Runde Gefahren und fand den ersten längeren Anstieg (für meine Verhältnisse) recht happig. Danach ist B-Runde ja mehr oder weniger topfeben


----------



## klogrinder (7. Juni 2007)

Komm grad von der Genralprobe für die A-Runde, bin mit einem Freund gefahren, Zeit 1:28 für 40km und 580hm
bin letztes Jahr im Rennen 1:27:56 gefahren, sollte also dieses Jahr eine ganze Ecke schneller gehen


----------



## Reignman (7. Juni 2007)

also wie angekündigt bin ich heute die C-Strecke gefahren.
Vorab einmal ein grosses Kompliment an den Veranstalter für die Auswahl der Strecke, und auch die Beschilderung (mal abgesehen wenn man nach kreuth reinkommt, nach der Abfahrt weit und breit kein Schild, war aber auch kein grösseres Problem  )
Vor allem finde ich es super, dass die anspruchsvolleren Passagen erst zur Mitte bzw. Ende des Marathons kommen, bis dahin hat sich das Fahrerfeld verteilt. Grosses Kompliment!!!    

am lustigsten fand ich jedoch 2 Schilder bei den Abfahrten, bitte max. Geschwindigkeit von 26 km/h beachten. jetzt fehlen nur noch am Streckenrand irgendwelche Uniformierte mit einer Laser-Pistole     

Der erste Anstieg zum Kugelkopf ist ganz moderat, ohne grössere Rampen. Jedoch ab ca. km10 kommt für 1,5 - 2km ein richtig steiles Stück, durchgehend über die genannte Strecke (max. Steigung hat der Hac einmal 24 % Prozent angezeigt), jedoch meist zwischen 14 - 20 % durchgängig. Es waren heute viele Fahrer auf der Strecke, einige haben das Stück sogar geschoben, meisten hatten ziemliche Probleme mit diesem Teilstück. Ist alles andere als ein Kindergeburtstag

Aber auf den ganzen Anstieg betrachtet, relativiert sich das steile Stück wieder.
Anstieg zur Aueralm auch o.k., mit der genannten Schiebepassage. Abfahrt ins Söllbachtal auf Forstwegen, fahrtechnisch auch keine grösseren Probleme.
Anstieg zum Filzenkogel bzw. Weidberg ist sehr moderat, angenehme Steigung durchwegs.
Abfahrt nach Kreuth, zuerst auf Forstwegen, dann den genannte Trail. Super Trail, für mich der perfekte Trail, anspruchsvoll jedoch nicht zu schwer  
Leider sind einige Trailstellen noch matschig, daher absolute Vorsicht rutschgefahr auf Wurzeln und Steinen. Hoffe nur, dass die restlichen Stellen noch abtrocknen und es bis Sonntag nicht mehr regnet.
Anstieg zum Setzberg, unten etwas steiler und langsam machen sich die bereits zurückgelegten Höhenmeter bemerkbar, in Summe aber alles gut fahrbar ohne besonders steile Rampen.
Abfahrt vom Setzberg zum Wallbergmoos, teilweise etwas traillastig und tiefer Schotter. 
Dann der Winterweg, ist zu Beginn recht knifflig, da liegt ein Rohr halbwegs frei aus dem Boden raus, hätte mich beim Schieben schon fast auf die Nase gehauen. Also Vorsicht, der Winterweg ist sicherlich fahrtechnisch die schwierigste Passage der C-Strecke, mal abgesehen von 2  - 3 Schlüsselstellen, aber sehr gut fahrbar. Führt dann später wieder auf breite Forstpisten....

@Tretschwein: du hast doch neulich gefragt, Hardtail oder Fully???
ist natürlich sehr subjektiv, aber die Strecke (C ) kann man locker auch mit einem Hardtail fahren.....

@klogrinder: freut mich für dich, hört sich wirklich nach einer neuen Bestzeit an   

wenn sonst jemand Fragen hat, einfach melden

ich freue mich wahnsinnig auf den Marathon, super Strecke , das macht richtig Spass  
hoffe nur, dass das Wetter passt

vielleicht klappt es ja noch bis morgen mit der HAC-Auswertung, dann stelle ich sie natürlich hier ein
vg


----------



## The Tretschwein (7. Juni 2007)

Danke!
So ist das wenn man zwei Bikes hat. Ich nehm Hardtail weil ich das grad gewöhnt bin. Am Fully hab ich nicht getestete Scheiben dran, also lass ich die Finger mal davon.


----------



## Reignman (7. Juni 2007)

The Tretschwein schrieb:


> Danke!
> So ist das wenn man zwei Bikes hat. Ich nehm Hardtail weil ich das grad gewöhnt bin. Am Fully hab ich nicht getestete Scheiben dran, also lass ich die Finger mal davon.



du, nehme dir gerne eins ab  
jaja, die Qual der Wahl. Habe aber auch lange überlegt, ob ich mir hinten den Racing Ralph draufmache, oder doch den Nobby Nic


----------



## The Tretschwein (7. Juni 2007)

HR + VR Racing Ralph 2008


----------



## mountainbike (7. Juni 2007)

hi reignman!

na also respekt!!! das was du hier reingetippselt hast ist ja wirklich info pur!

danke! kann  man sich doch aus der ferne schon etwas darauf einstellen! 

vielen dank!

lg bergpeter


----------



## Reignman (7. Juni 2007)

Danke


----------



## XTR_Chris_XTR (7. Juni 2007)

Wie schauts auf der B RUnde mit ner Starrgabel aus? 

Oder soll ich meine R7 drin lassen?

Nach den beschreibungen wär ne starrgabel vorallem in der Steilenpassage (20%)von Vorteil... Aber auch in der 2. Hälfte, wenn dann mehr asphalt drin ist macht 1kg weniger am Bike bestimmt bisschen was aus.
TRails sind ja keine auf der B Runde.

Die Abfahrten der B RUnde sind ja technisch nicht so schwierig...

Was meinen die die schon auf der Strecke waren?

Gruß Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reignman (7. Juni 2007)

XTR_Chris_XTR schrieb:


> Wie schauts auf der B RUnde mit ner Starrgabel aus?
> 
> Oder soll ich meine R7 drin lassen?
> 
> ...



die Frage hat User Wallberg in diesem Thread in einem Posting bereits beantwortet...


----------



## Stolle (7. Juni 2007)

Bin die Strecke 2x mit Starrgabel abgefahren, problemlos machbar. 
Nur auf der Söllberg-Abfahrt ist ein Stück betonierter Weg mit vielen Querrillen, wo's einen richtig schön durchrüttelt.


----------



## klogrinder (7. Juni 2007)

wenn ich söllberg abfahrt lese drehts mir den magen um 
ich wohne am Söllbach und die Abfahrt is von der Auer Alm
sry für klugscheiß
viel spass an alle fürs rennen
seit heute bin ich mir sicher dass ich gut drauf bin und demnach is alles drin


----------



## bike bike (8. Juni 2007)

> Dann der Winterweg, ist zu Beginn recht knifflig, da liegt ein Rohr halbwegs frei aus dem Boden raus, hätte mich beim Schieben schon fast auf die Nase gehauen.


 
nur mal rein interessehalber: Bist du vom Setzberg (und Wallbergmoos) genau die Marathonstrecke gefahren?

d.h. über das große Stoppschild drüber, wo deutlich zu lesen steht "Bitte hier nicht fahren, Weg ist nur am Renntag geöffnet, bitte haltet euch daran, sonst gekommen wir keine Genehmigung mehr"?


----------



## Reignman (8. Juni 2007)

bike bike schrieb:


> nur mal rein interessehalber: Bist du vom Setzberg (und Wallbergmoos) genau die Marathonstrecke gefahren?
> 
> d.h. über das große Stoppschild drüber, wo deutlich zu lesen steht "Bitte hier nicht fahren, Weg ist nur am Renntag geöffnet, bitte haltet euch daran, sonst gekommen wir keine Genehmigung mehr"?



tu nicht so scheinheilig! Dir geht es nicht ums Interesse, sondern du versuchts mir etwas zu unterstellen bzw. mich ins schlechtes Licht zu rücken, daher auch dein Hinweis im 2. Absatz mit dem Stopschild....

kann nur dazu nur sagen: wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil! Habe geschrieben, dass ich beim Schieben fast schon auf die Nase gefallen bin. Oder ist es schon verboten das Moutainbike zu schieben????

Und als Dankeschön für die Profil-Beschreibung, darf ich mir so einen Bullshit anhören. Mehr möchte ich dazu echt nicht mehr sagen, sonst rege ich mich nur noch auf !


----------



## der alte ron (8. Juni 2007)

Hallo , 
kann mir bitte jemand den Anstieg zum Setzbergsattel bezüglich der Anspruchs kurz beschreiben und anschließende Abfahrt ?
Leider habe ich es nicht mehr geschafft den letzten Anstieg der C Strecke abzufahren .
Und dem veröfentlichten Höhenprofil trau ich nicht mehr über dem Weg .
Viellen Dank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dandie (8. Juni 2007)

Hallo in der Runde,
bin ein ziemlicher Grünschnabel was Rennerfahrung betrifft, deshalb meine Fragen an Euch:
- was kann man (sollte man) noch am letzten Tag vor dem Rennen tun, damit die Beine locker bleiben?
- wenn ein Abschnitt der Strecke mit "schieben" vermerkt ist - ist es "obligatorisch" schieben, od. jedem überlassen? 
- besteht die Gefahr, sich im Rennen zu verfahren? (typisch Frau, ich weiss..) und gibt es Tipps dazu?
- möchte die D Strecke probieren - daher keine Zeit mehr um die Strecke abzufahren (vielleicht fahr ich heute Nachmittag ein Stückchen ab). 

Würde mich am Sa. 9.6. direkt nachmelden - und dann evtl. ein Stückchen der Strecke noch abfahren - > wäre das zu viel vor dem Rennen?

Freue mich auf Eure Tipps 
Dandie


----------



## bike bike (8. Juni 2007)

> tu nicht so scheinheilig! Dir geht es nicht ums Interesse ...


 
geht´s noch? Wieso immer gleich so beleidigt?
komm ´mal runter ... !! 

Die Organisatoren haben eine schöne Strecke zusammengestellt, und WENN das einzelne Ehrgeizlinge gefährden, dann verdienen sie sich einen Tritt in den A.....


´d ´Ehre


----------



## Reignman (8. Juni 2007)

bike bike schrieb:


> geht´s noch? Wieso immer gleich so beleidigt?
> komm ´mal runter ... !!
> 
> Die Organisatoren haben eine schöne Strecke zusammengestellt, und WENN das einzelne Ehrgeizlinge gefährden, dann verdienen sie sich einen Tritt in den A.....
> ...



dann schau mal genau dein posting an, nein du hast nicht nachgefragt...
sondern hier mir etwas unterstellt, darum auch dein Verweis auf den 2. Absatz. Sorry, das war eindeutig.. und ändert auch dein jetztiges Posting nichts daran..
Und tue nicht so, als ob du nur aus Interesse nachgefragt hat. Auf was du hinaus wolltest, war eindeutig.
wenn du normal nachgefragt hättest, und nicht mit dem scheinheiligen Verweis auf das Schild,  hätte ich auch vernünftig geantwortet. 
Wie man in den Wald hineinschreit, so kommt es halt auch wieder raus...


----------



## atmos (8. Juni 2007)

Reignman schrieb:


> ...



du bist mir vielleicht ne Mimose 

versuchs mal mit locker durch die Hose atmen, aber richtig locker


----------



## Reignman (8. Juni 2007)

atmos schrieb:


> ...



das ist nur noch primitiv und dämlich, und bedarf keiner weiteren Kommentierung


----------



## Beff1 (8. Juni 2007)

Wenn ich am Sonntag nichts besseres vorhab, setz ich mich vor die Luckengrabenalm am Söllbach, 
wo immer alle vorbeifahren und winke euch    ...


.... und wehe mich grüßt keiner zurück!


----------



## BaSiS (8. Juni 2007)

Dandie schrieb:


> Hallo in der Runde,
> bin ein ziemlicher Grünschnabel was Rennerfahrung betrifft, deshalb meine Fragen an Euch:
> - was kann man (sollte man) noch am letzten Tag vor dem Rennen tun, damit die Beine locker bleiben?
> - wenn ein Abschnitt der Strecke mit "schieben" vermerkt ist - ist es "obligatorisch" schieben, od. jedem überlassen?
> ...



die Strecke ist ja nicht so lang und bergig, die kannste am Samstag vormittag auch noch abfahren, wenn Du keine weite Anreise hast 
mach ich meistens so wenn ich schon Freitag anreise

klar gut Essen sollste am Vortag (und viel) ein paar Weissbier und wenn Du hast Compex oder so (ich hab keins, also Beine hochlegen) und zeitig zu Bett

Schiebepassagen sind meist Blödsinn - ich fahr alle deutschen Marathons mit DA-Pedale - und wenn ne Du Treppe hoch musst siehste das selber

die Gefahr sich zu verfahren besteht leider, wenn Du kein Fürhrungsmotorad hast (selbst dann, wenn die sich verfahren)
manchmal stehen die Streckenposten weniger als unmotiviert herum (siehe GAP) und bei so birniger Organisation (wie leider auch hier) mit Massenstart aller Distanzen und Streckenkreuzungen sind sie dann überfordert
also schau selbst auf die Pfeile bzw. Satrtnummern der Anderen (wenn mitgedacht wurde in verschiedenen Farben)


----------



## maxa (8. Juni 2007)

Na das waren ja super Tipps von Basis.

Wenn ein "Einsteiger" deine klasse tipps anwendet, muss er oder sie sich nicht wundern, wenn der eigentliche Marathon dann nicht mehr machbar wird.

Der kurs ist mitnichten bergig. da kommen nur noch auf den letzten 20 km 2 x fiese steigungen mit max 30%.

Wers nicht glaubt wird sich kurz vorm Galaun daran erinnern.

Einfach eine lockere Tour durchs Söllbachtal über die Schwarzentenn alm fahren ( musste die Tour a  sein ).

Anschließend schön ausrollen.

Den magen bitte nicht vollklotzen sonst musste dich nicht wundern wenn der motor erst ab der mitte des Marathon richtig läuft.

Bis samstag/sonntag beim marathon

maxa


----------



## Dandie (8. Juni 2007)

@ Maxa: danke für die Tipps . 
@ Basis: auch wenn ich keine Rennerfahrung habe (fast keine), heisst es noch lange nicht dass ich blond bin!

Fährt hier jemand noch die D-Strecke? Trifft ihr euch nach dem Marathon noch vor Ort?


----------



## maxa (8. Juni 2007)

Also ich selber fahre die D und fahre morgen nach Rottach Egern.
Bin selbst aus Odelzhausen/Dachau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XTR_Chris_XTR (8. Juni 2007)

Ich hab jetzt mal auf Starrgabel umgerüstet...

Wird schon hinhauen auf der B-Runde mit Starrgabek und Speed King...

No Risk no fun!

Das Rad ist jetzt für den ersten Anstieg wenigsten fast 1kg leichter und das Vorderrad steigt nicht mehr so schnell bei den besagten 24%!


----------



## Reignman (8. Juni 2007)

die 24 Prozent bezog sich auf die Maximalsteigung, nicht durchgehend...
aber der HAC hat in diesem Teilstück selten unter 14 % angezeigt.
vg


----------



## wallberg (8. Juni 2007)

BaSiS schrieb:


> die Strecke ist ja nicht so lang und bergig, die kannste am Samstag vormittag auch noch abfahren, wenn Du keine weite Anreise hast
> mach ich meistens so wenn ich schon Freitag anreise
> 
> klar gut Essen sollste am Vortag (und viel) ein paar Weissbier und wenn Du hast Compex oder so (ich hab keins, also Beine hochlegen) und zeitig zu Bett
> ...



Servus Basis,
Du gibst ja tolle Tipps,
kennst Du die Strecke überhaupt? Gerade der letzte Abschnitt der D ab Kühzagl ist richtig knackig, gerade nach 60km. Schiebepassage ist Schiebepassage und kein Blödsinn, ich kann diesen Trial auch fahren, aber dann wird er halt für 2008 nicht mehr freigegeben. Wer nicht schiebt, kann ggf. seine Nummer abgeben. Wir haben 120 Streckenposten auf dem Weg, unsere Beschilderung ist 1a und wenn Du unsere Pfeile übersiehst, tuts mir leid. Nummern haben die Selben Farben wir die einzelnen Strecken, gestartet wird zum 4.Mal in Folge B/C/D, im zweiten Stepp die A - einen Gruß bestelle ich gerne der birnigen (?) Orga - lies doch die Ausschreibung mal durch, bevor Du 1a Ratschläge erteilst.


----------



## BaSiS (8. Juni 2007)

Dandie schrieb:


> @ Basis: auch wenn ich keine Rennerfahrung habe (fast keine), heisst es noch lange nicht dass ich blond bin!



schade 
ich bin's nämlich


----------



## BaSiS (8. Juni 2007)

maxa schrieb:


> Na das waren ja super Tipps von Basis.
> 
> Wenn ein "Einsteiger" deine klasse tipps anwendet, muss er oder sie sich nicht wundern, wenn der eigentliche Marathon dann nicht mehr machbar wird.
> maxa



ich mach's eben so und macht Spass


----------



## der alte ron (8. Juni 2007)

Kann mir wirklich niemand sagen wie die Auffahrt zum Setzbergsattel und die Abfahrtzum Wallbergmoos ist ?  


@Dandie , eigentlich sol man am Tag davor nur sehr locker fahren . Empfohlen wird nicht mher als 1,5 h .
Und dabi den Puls einmal hochjagen aber ohne zub überseuern . 
Danach schön ausfahren .
Keinesfalls würde ich eine anspruchsvolle Tegernseetour einplanen .
Tour A _locker_ abzufahren solte das höchste sein .


----------



## Reignman (8. Juni 2007)

der alte ron schrieb:


> Kann mir wirklich niemand sagen wie die Auffahrt zum Setzbergsattel und die Abfahrtzum Wallbergmoos ist ?
> 
> 
> @.




 wurde schon mehrfach von Usern, auch von mir hier in diesem Thread beschrieben, einfach mal ein paar Postings zurückscrollen.......


----------



## The Tretschwein (8. Juni 2007)

ein paar infos sind ja ok.........aber Leute! Immer locker bleiben. Peace! Das wird doch jetzt niemand umbringen. Grenzt ja schon an Hysterie.

Bestes Rezept ist einfach an  den Start gehen und ein selbstbewusstes " Is mir doch wurscht...da hau ich mich jetz rum und fertig......


----------



## wallberg (8. Juni 2007)

der alte ron schrieb:


> Kann mir wirklich niemand sagen wie die Auffahrt zum Setzbergsattel und die Abfahrtzum Wallbergmoos ist ?
> 
> 
> @Dandie , eigentlich sol man am Tag davor nur sehr locker fahren . Empfohlen wird nicht mher als 1,5 h .
> ...



Auffahrt von Kreuth aus ca. 5,5km mit ca. 500Hm - Forststrasse -. Abfahrt vom Setzbergsattel 1km Forststraße, dann über ne kleine Brücke auf den Winterweg - Trial, alles fahrbar, Wurzeln, ein paar Steine, genieße das Panorama!

wallberg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mountainbike (8. Juni 2007)

wallberg schrieb:


> Servus Basis,
> Du gibst ja tolle Tipps,
> kennst Du die Strecke überhaupt? Gerade der letzte Abschnitt der D ab Kühzagl ist richtig knackig, gerade nach 60km. Schiebepassage ist Schiebepassage und kein Blödsinn, ich kann diesen Trial auch fahren, aber dann wird er halt für 2008 nicht mehr freigegeben. Wer nicht schiebt, kann ggf. seine Nummer abgeben. Wir haben 120 Streckenposten auf dem Weg, unsere Beschilderung ist 1a und wenn Du unsere Pfeile übersiehst, tuts mir leid. Nummern haben die Selben Farben wir die einzelnen Strecken, gestartet wird zum 4.Mal in Folge B/C/D, im zweiten Stepp die A - einen Gruß bestelle ich gerne der birnigen (?) Orga - lies doch die Ausschreibung mal durch, bevor Du 1a Ratschläge erteilst.



bravo florian  - hier gibts nämlich einige, die nur schmarrn schreiben!

bis morgen
peter


----------



## der alte ron (9. Juni 2007)

Reignman schrieb:


> wurde schon mehrfach von Usern, auch von mir hier in diesem Thread beschrieben, einfach mal ein paar Postings zurückscrollen.......


 
Das durchlesen des ganzen Threads ist mir auf Grund der letzten Beiträge ja erst vergangen .
Wäre es so schlimm gewesen die gleiche Zeit die du für deine "Belehrung" gebraucht hast in eine vernünftige Antwort zu inverstieren , so wie Wallberg ? Für die ganze Inormation die ich benötigt habe  hats in einen einzigen Satz gebraucht .

Danke Wallberg !  

Was für ein trauriger Haufen das doch hier ist . Stat euch hier Gefechte hinter der anonymen Sicherheit eurer Rechner zu liefern , tobt euch doch lieber Morgen auf der Strecke aus und zeigt was ihr draufhabt .
Veröfentlicht doch einfach eure Namen hier damit wir uns am Sonntag an euren Leustungen erfreuen können .

Ich bin der einzige der für PIRATE auf der C Strecke unterwegs ist , starte Single Speed und werde froh sein überhaupt lebend ins Ziel zu kommen .
Das ist meine erste Mittelstrecke .

Viel Spass .


----------



## zauberer089 (9. Juni 2007)

zur Entspannung mal ein Liedchen  




und am Sonntag ganz entspannt kurbeln


----------



## Reignman (9. Juni 2007)

mountainbike schrieb:


> ..... hier gibts nämlich einige, die nur schmarrn schreiben!
> peter




 so ist es 
 bis heute nachmittag, wir sehen uns bei der Anmeldung


----------



## Reignman (9. Juni 2007)

The Tretschwein schrieb:


> HR + VR Racing Ralph 2008



in welcher Breite?


----------



## Dandie (9. Juni 2007)

"All we need is love" - find ich auch 

Also dann bis heute Nachmittag bei der Anmeldung!

@ der alte ron: danke für die Tipps. Werde mich heute in einen Kuchenbeet reinlegen und mir gut gehen lassen.. Ich bin doch nicht verrückt, die Strecke am Vortag abzufahren, ich weiss doch wie 2800 HM sich in den Beinen anfühlen..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carbonracer (9. Juni 2007)

Von mir auch zunächst einmal ein fettes Danke an Reignman für die ausführliche Info.



Reignman schrieb:


> am lustigsten fand ich jedoch 2 Schilder bei den Abfahrten, bitte max. Geschwindigkeit von 26 km/h beachten. jetzt fehlen nur noch am Streckenrand irgendwelche Uniformierte mit einer Laser-Pistole


Hab es gestern auch mal geschafft, wenigstens die ersten zwei Anstiege/Abfahrten selber zu fahren. Schon hübsch die Angelegenheit. Aber das Schild mit der Geschwindigkeits"begrenzung" vor der besagten Trailabfahrt macht mir Angst. Ich bin ja zugegebener Maßen kein Trail-Held. Tu mich technisch eher schwer. Bin da mit Müh und Not und mit quitschenden Bremsen unten angekommen. Ich hab das ganze höchstens mit Schrittgeschw. gefahren. Kommen dann tatsächlich Leute mit 25km/h hinter mir angeschossen?


----------



## Reignman (9. Juni 2007)

carbonracer schrieb:


> Von mir auch zunächst einmal ein fettes Danke an Reignman für die ausführliche Info.
> 
> :



bitte, bitte
versprochen ist versprochen, wenn es mit dem Hac schon nicht klappte  
ich dachte du fährst die B-Strecke? Dort gibt es keinen Trail.
Aber ich denke mal, dass bis zu dem besagten Trailstück das Feld zum grössten TEil bereits zerissen ist. Daher musst keine Angst haben, dass hunderte mit dir gleichzeitig in den Trail fahren.....
hoffe nur, dass der Trail halbwegs trocken bleibt, sonst wirds heftig


----------



## Reignman (9. Juni 2007)

der alte ron schrieb:


> ,......
> Wäre es so schlimm gewesen die gleiche Zeit die du für deine "Belehrung" gebraucht hast in eine vernünftige Antwort zu inverstieren ,
> 
> Viel Spass .



sag mal, aber sonst geht es dir gut?
sei froh, dass ich dir überhaupt weitergeholfen habe, aber als Dank kann ich mir nun so einen verammten Schmarrn anhören....
glücklicherweise gibt es hier auch noch Leute, die dankbar für Touren-Tipps sind und dies zu schätzen wissen und nicht ständig hier rumnörgerln....
Gute Besserung!


----------



## klogrinder (9. Juni 2007)

Leute Leute manche hier scheinen freundliche Umgangsformen nicht für sich gepachtet zu haben, aber nu is auch wieder gut
Ich wünsch allen viel Spass beim Rennen morgen und vor allem gutes Durchkommen
evtl sieht man sich mal
MFG
Tobi


----------



## klogrinder (9. Juni 2007)

Weiß jemand was ob heute Abend eine Nudelparty stattfindet?
Wenn ja wann und wo?


----------



## klogrinder (10. Juni 2007)

Ich hoffe ihr sei alle gut durch gekommen
Hab grad meine Urkunde abgeholt und bin heimgefahren
Bin 17ter auf strecke A Herren
zufrieden bin ich nicht ganz, hatt am Bauer in der Au richtige Krämpfe und bin dann zurückgefallen, an der Schwarzen Tenn hab ich mir wieder einige geholt und Bergrunterzu hab ich dann den Heimvorteil ausgespielt.
Am Wildbad Kreuth durft ich dann alleine fahren bis ins Ziel


----------



## der alte ron (10. Juni 2007)

@ Wallberg , danke für die grandiose C Strecke !!
Man kann es zu Recht als Mountainbike Marathon bezeichnen .
Auch wenn das das Single Speed feindlichste ( von den Anstiegen ) Rennen ist , das ich bislang gefahren bin  .
Ich hoffe alle hatten ihren Spass .

Schönen Gruß , 
der alte Eingangpirat


----------



## carbonracer (10. Juni 2007)

Jo, finde auch, dass die C-Strecke toll war. Dass sie mich über mein Limit hinausgeführt hat, war sicher nicht die Schuld der Designer . Ne, mal im ernst: ich hatte keine super Zeit aber meinen Spass.

Meinetwegen kann die Strecke die kommenden Jahre gerne so bleiben. Dann hab ich wenigstens die Möglichkeit, nächstes Jahr gegen mich zu fahren


----------



## Reignman (10. Juni 2007)

ich fands lustig,  
es hat richtig Spass gemacht, Kompliment an den Veranstalter..
bin nächstes Jahr wieder dabei  

viele nette Leute getroffen


----------



## s_works (10. Juni 2007)

so bin jetzt wieder zu Hause - bin die D Strecke gefahren - kann aber leider kein allzugrosses Lob für den Veranstalter finden.

Meiner bescheidenen Meinung (und auch zahlreicher anderer) nach mangelte es an so einigem.

Positiv fand ich lediglich die Singletrails und das Vorhandensein von Flaschen. Aber das ist jetzt nichts herausragendes - das ist das Minimum was man erwarten kann.

Zum negativen: Keine bis mangelnde Absicherungen von Gräben, Polsterung von gefährlichen fixen Gegenstände - keine bis wenig Gefahrenhinweise (wenn dann mit Maximal Km/h Angabe...) - rutschige Brücken (da könnte man zb ein Flies drüber legen bzw besser absichern. 120 Streckenposten??? Wo - ich glaube hier wurde das Ganze Organisationsteam mitgezählt... Der Zeitnahmechip bammelt am Fuss rum - naja

Der Schuss ins Knie war die zwingende Schiebestrecke für einen Weg der sich als bestens fahrbar herausstellte.

All das zusammen mit 50 Euro Startgeld kombiniert - hat für mich leider einen negativen Beigeschmack. War das erste Mal - aber sehr wahrscheinlich auch das letzte Mal...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## B.Z. (10. Juni 2007)

So, ich bin von meinem ersten Marathon (Strecke B) auch wieder zuhause.  

Mein Ergebnis kenne ich noch nicht, da ich mich vor Veröffentlichung der Listen auf den langen Heimweg im Urlaubsverkehr gemacht habe. Ich hoffe, Morgen steht was auf der HP.

Einige Teilnehmer scheinen schon ein bischen was an der Waffel zu haben, vom Start weg wie die Bekloppten, so daß es schon auf der Seestraße den ersten Sturz gab, zum Glück nicht schlimm.

Ich dachte mir in Anbedacht der kommenden Steigungen, lass die mal fahren. Ich hatte am Dienstag die Strecke schon mal abgefahren und wusste, was vor allem bei der Auffahrt zum Kogelkopf auf mich zukommt.

Und was war? Gleich bei der ersten 20% Steigung war Stau, weil einige Kandidaten sich auf den ersten 5 Km anscheinend so verausgabt hatten, dass geschoben wurde, Umfaller, usw. 

Bei der Auffahrt zum Kogelkopf haben die Schieber die Strecke dann so zugemacht, dass es kaum möglich war, dazwischen durch zu kommen. Ich war mit meiner Leistung ganz zufrieden und bin mal auf die Zeit gespannt.

Meiner Meinung nach war die Strecke seitens des Veranstalters gut gekennzeichnet und gut abgesichert.

Kritik muss ich aber an der Streckenverpflegung loswerden: Man sollte sich darauf verlassen können, dass es die angegebenen Speisen und Getränke an der Strecke auch gibt.

Am Servicepunkt 1 habe ich meine Flasche, die noch zu 1/3 gefüllt war, weggeworfen, um eine neue mit Elektrolytgetränk aufzunehmen und was war? Es gab nur Cola im Becher und für Wasserflaschen musste man an einem (!!) Tisch 5-10 Minuten anstehen, Elektrolytgetränke gabs gar keine mehr. 

Kein Obst, ein paar angebrochene Schokotafeln lagen rum, das wars. Leute das kanns nicht sein, die Teilnehmerzahl war bekannt, dann sollte auch für ausreichend Verpflegung gesorgt sein...

Genug gemotzt, mir hats Spaß gemacht und ein bischen Blut geleckt habe ich auch...  

LG

Bernd


----------



## Reignman (10. Juni 2007)

:





B.Z. schrieb:


> Einige Teilnehmer scheinen schon ein bischen was an der Waffel zu haben, vom Start weg wie die Bekloppten, so daß es schon auf der Seestraße den ersten Sturz gab, zum Glück nicht schlimm.



stimmt, das Anfangstempo war echt heftig
ich habe dann auf der Geraden ein Brikett herausgenommen, weil ich wusste, dass noch 3 Anstiege noch auf mich warten werden  
aber anscheinend ist dies typisch in so einem Rennen, haben mir eine paar erfahrene Marathonteilnehmer gesagt, da wird zu Beginn immer ordentlich auf das Tempo gedrückt und viele überpacen dann....


----------



## schlaffe wade (10. Juni 2007)

kurze zwischenfrage: wo werden die ergebnisse im netz veröffentlicht ? kann mich dunkel an eine zeitnahmefirma erinnern (austria ?), finde aber gerade die hp nicht.

danke im voraus !


----------



## B.Z. (10. Juni 2007)

Was ich noch am Rande erwähnen wollte:

Danke an das nette Team von Bernis Bike Shop!  

Am Donnerstag hat mein NN in einer Schotter-Spitzkehre versagt, was neben diversen Hautabschürfungen dazu führte, dass mein Schaltwerk leicht verbogen wurde.  

Ich war am Samstag beim Scott-Händler in Rottach-Egern und habe höflich gefragt, ob er mal nach dem Schaltwerk sehen könnte. Er lies mich nicht mal ausreden und hat äußerst unfreundlich abgeblockt. Dann halt nicht.  

Heute war es bei Bernis Bike Shop gar kein Thema, danach zu schauen und soweit zu richten, das ich keine Schaltprobleme hatte und es zuhause in Ruhe richten lassen kann.  

LG

Bernd


----------



## Reignman (10. Juni 2007)

schlaffe wade schrieb:


> kurze zwischenfrage: wo werden die ergebnisse im netz veröffentlicht ? kann mich dunkel an eine zeitnahmefirma erinnern (austria ?), finde aber gerade die hp nicht.
> 
> danke im voraus !



mir hat man gesagt, morgen sollen die Zeiten auf Homepage von diesem Marathon ersichtlich sein, oder zumindestens ein Link auf die Zeitnahme...
www.mtb-festival.de


----------



## sekt88 (10. Juni 2007)

Tolle Marathon, bin die D strecke gefahren bis kurz  vor Kuhzaglahm (65km) dann hat meine vorder scheiben bremsen total abgesagt und konnte nicht mehr schalten weil mein triggershifter /matchmaker abgebrochen ist. dann habe ich umgedreht, schade, ich hatte eine gute zeit ! Nächstes Jahre


----------



## wallberg (10. Juni 2007)

s_works schrieb:


> so bin jetzt wieder zu Hause - bin die D Strecke gefahren - kann aber leider kein allzugrosses Lob für den Veranstalter finden.
> 
> Meiner bescheidenen Meinung (und auch zahlreicher anderer) nach mangelte es an so einigem.
> 
> ...



tut mir leid wenn du keinen spass an unseren marathon hattest, 120 streckenposten waren da, rutschige brücken und gräben gibts halt beim biken, gefährliche stellen kenne ich aus A und I  - sehen dort meist anders aus. - leider kann man es halt nich allen recht machen, im ziel wurde keine - KEINE- deiner kritikpunkte erwähnt - welche marathons bist du denn schon gefahren?


----------



## maxa (10. Juni 2007)

Geb auch mal meinen Senf dazu.

Fand den Marathon ( bin selbst die D gefahren ) einfach klasse. Dem Veranstalter ein dickes Lob und vor allem auch den Leuten an den Verpflegungsstationen. War alles vorhanden wie vorausgesagt. Habe aber doch 3Kritikpunkte.
1. Ich hoffe, das ich der einzige war, der die Strecke D bezahlt hat und den Transponder und Schild für die C bekommen hat. Das habe ich zum glück 12 Minuten vor Beginn noch bemerkt. Es sollte möglich sein ( auch bei nachmeldung ) wenn wirklich nichts los ist, die richtigen unterlagen zu bekommen

2. Es wäre toll, wenn nicht nur die ersten drei Leute die durchs Ziel fahren mit Namen, Startnummer und Zeit, bei Zieldurchfahrt genannt werden, sondern alle. Wenn man sich schon schindet, dann bitte auch mit anerkennung vor dem Publikum, und nicht nur in irgendeiner Liste.

3. Ich finds schade, dass es zum zweiten male passiert, dass für die C und D Strecke, selbst bis 17 Uhr keinerlei Rangliste vorliegt.

Ansonsten eine gelungene Marathon-Veranstaltung


----------



## Reignman (10. Juni 2007)

maxa schrieb:


> 2. Es wäre toll, wenn nicht nur die ersten drei Leute die durchs Ziel fahren mit Namen, Startnummer und Zeit, bei Zieldurchfahrt genannt werden, sondern alle. Wenn man sich schon schindet, dann bitte auch mit anerkennung vor dem Publikum, und nicht nur in irgendeiner Liste.



 komisch, ich bin genannt worden (C-Strecke)  und bin alles andere als ein Top 3 Fahrer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lurchschreck (10. Juni 2007)

Von mir auch ein LOB!!

Strecke ist schön und anspruchsvoll (D) mit ordentlich Trail Anteil. Das es an der Verpflegung Flaschen gibt find ich alles andere als selbverständlich. Super! Danke! Wie´s weiter hinten war kann ich aber nix zu sagen. Ich hab immer alles bekommen was ich brauchte. Leider hatte ich die letzten Anstiege (nach Kreuzbergabfahrt) überhaupt nicht auf dem Plan und hab mich dann doch etwas gequält. Leider Zog sich die Siegerehrung doch sehr in die Länge, was ich für die Leute von D nicht sooo toll fand - da waren schon die meisten Zuschauer weg...

Ach ja, die Schiebestrecke könnte man natürlich schön fahren, aber wenn alle zügig durchlaufen gehts def. schneller als wenn immer einer absteigt, dann wieder aufsteigt, 10m fährt, dann wieder schiebt... Und es ist wohl auch ne Genehmigungssache...

Von mir ein Danke und bis zum nächsten Jahr!


----------



## snowisfree (10. Juni 2007)

... Hey, bei welchem Marathon gibt es am letzten Verpflegungsstand (D) schon warme Leberkässemmeln. Fast wäre ich stehen geblieben...

Bin wieder dabei.

Wolfi


----------



## sculder_3 (10. Juni 2007)

Servus,

war auch mein erster Marathon (Strecke C), trotzdem paar Anmerkungen an den
Veranstalter. 
Vor allem die Streckenposten und die Helfer an den Verpflegungsstellen waren 
wirklich superfreundlich und hilfsbereit, dafür ein dickes Dankeschön! Auch 
wenn nicht immer alles zu kriegen war und auch die Reihenfolge an den Ständen 
nicht so ganz stimmte. Vor gefährlichen Stellen wurde eindringlich gewarnt, 
teilweise auch von engagierten Zuschauern!

Was man verbessern könnte... an manchen Stellen in Kreuth und letztlich Rottach wurde 
leider der Autoverkehr noch durchgelassen, auch wenn Fahrer angebraust kamen. Das 
hat entweder Zeit gekostet oder wurde unnötig gefährlich.



B.Z. schrieb:


> Und was war? Gleich bei der ersten 20% Steigung war Stau, weil einige Kandidaten
> sich auf den ersten 5 Km anscheinend so verausgabt hatten, dass geschoben wurde,
> Umfaller, usw.


Das Problem waren eigentlich nur ganz wenige, die sich nicht dazu bewegen liessen, 
am Streckenrand zu schieben. Zog ne Kettenreaktion an Absteigern nach sich, das 
hatte wenig mit der Kondition zu tun. Zumal sich das hohes Anfangstempo am ersten Berg 
ohnehin kaum lohnt, wenn man vor der Schiebestrecke dann erstmal warten darf.

LG,
Flo


----------



## klogrinder (10. Juni 2007)

Reignman schrieb:


> komisch, ich bin genannt worden (C-Strecke)  und bin alles andere als ein Top 3 Fahrer



Ich wurde auch genannt mit Platz 17 strecke A Klasse Herren U40
leider auch knapp an TOP 3 vorbei lol


----------



## Dandie (10. Juni 2007)

Lurchschreck schrieb:


> Von mir auch ein LOB!!
> 
> Strecke ist schön und anspruchsvoll (D) mit ordentlich Trail Anteil. Das es an der Verpflegung Flaschen gibt find ich alles andere als selbverständlich. Super! Danke! Wie´s weiter hinten war kann ich aber nix zu sagen. Ich hab immer alles bekommen was ich brauchte. Leider hatte ich die letzten Anstiege (nach Kreuzbergabfahrt) überhaupt nicht auf dem Plan und hab mich dann doch etwas gequält. Leider Zog sich die Siegerehrung doch sehr in die Länge, was ich für die Leute von D nicht sooo toll fand - da waren schon die meisten Zuschauer weg...
> 
> ...



Na ja, ich bin auch die D-Strecke gefahren, zum ersten Mal.. und war allgemein zufrieden, habe mich aber auch ein bisschen geärgert. Das sind aber die Erfahrungen, die man beim nächsten Jahr braucht, um weiter vorne zu landen  

Zum obigen möchte ich auch was dazu sagen:
- die Flaschen an der ersten Verpf.stelle waren überhaupt nicht fertig als wir da ankamen! Bin ganz der Meinung von B.Z., das war ein bisschen laienhaft.
- die Bananen waren auch nicht geschält, ok, vielleicht Geschmacksache
- ansonsten wurde ich schon bei der Anmeldung gewarnt dass es keine Gels und keine Riegel auf der Strecke geben wird - damit alles ok.
- wg. Schiebestrecke: also wenn man sich auch noch in der Schlange anstellen muss, bevor man schiebt, weil manche vorne sich überlegen müssen ob sie das Bike auf der rechten od. auf der linken Seite tragen.. 
- und dann diese Staus am ersten Anstieg! Da würde ich einfach einen Streckenordner bitten, nächstes Mal zu schreien: Schieber rechts halten, Fahrer links! Und nicht wie die Schafe am Berg die Strasse blockieren. 
- ah ja, und die netten Streckenkontrolleure auf den Abfahrten, die mich jedes Mal mit hoch-runter Armbewegungen monierten, das Tempo zu drosseln - wer fährt schon in einem Rennen mit 25 kmh solche Forstwege? Also das fand ich ziemlich unlustig  

Aber trotzdem hat es ein Riesenspass gemacht, die Stimmung danach und die Musik im Ziel fand ich super. I'll be back


----------



## nochecker (10. Juni 2007)

Ich war heute auch dabei (C-Strecke) und muss sagen gute Veranstaltung im Vergleich zu den Jahren davor eine riesen Steigerung!

Verbesserungswürdig halte ich die Startsystematik um nich tin den Stau (dachte ich bin wie in dem Jahr beim Riva Bike Marathon.. )zu verhindern, sollten die Gruppen mit unterschiedlichen Startzeiten ins Rennen geschickt werden.

Lob an alle Helfer, waren sehr nett und bemüht mit Engagement das fehlende Obst und Getränke wett zu machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxx_05 (10. Juni 2007)

Also nun muss ich doch auch noch mal was dazu sagen.
Letztes Jahr war ich ebenfalls beim Marathon dabei und ich war echt Megabegeistert. Da hat einfach alles gepasst... Mit den gleichen Erwartungen bin ich dieses Jahr natürlich gleich wieder angereist und muss sagen ich bin schon ein bisschen enttäuscht worden.
Es kann eigentlich nicht sein, dass es für die nicht ganz so schnellen Fahrer an der ersten Verpflegung in Runde B nur noch Colapappbecher gibt, keine Flaschen oder sonstwas. Und ich war noch eher so im Mittelfeld. Das muss vorher vernünftig geplant werden und wenn ich weiß, dass so ca. 1000 Leute antreten, dann sollten da auch so ca. 1500 Flaschen stehen. Wenn das mein Sponsor nicht kann, dann muss ich vielleicht einen anderen nehmen. Das war ne schwache Leistung
Auch dies Essens und Getränkeausgabe ist doch mit jeweils einem Stand eher übersichtlich ausgerichtet. Das war letztes Jahr auch anders.
Mich würd mal interessieren wie viele Personen ab Runde B ihre Urkunden abgeholt haben. Das war lächerlich. Dann doch lieber keine Urkunden.
@ Wallberg: Nur weil im Ziel keine dieser Punkte genannt wurden, heißt das ja nicht sein, dass sie nicht simmen  
Wem hätte man das denn auch noch sagen sollen? 
Im großen und ganzen war die Strecker aber wieder super und die Anzahl der Streckenposten schloss ein Verfahren so gut wie aus. Hat Spaß gemacht...


----------



## garfieldIV (11. Juni 2007)

Also ich bin die C gefahren und war begeistert. Verpflegung war bei mir noch bestens und der Stau am ersten Anstieg hielt sich in Grenzen.
Sonderbar fand ich die aggressive Stimmung kurz nach dem Start. Ein Spezl hat gleich zweimal einen Faustschlag bekommen, weil er nicht sofort Platz gemacht hat. War allerdings nicht so problemlos möglich, da ja noch andere Radler unterwegs waren. Dann gabs gleich noch einen heftigen Sturz beim Kampf um die Plätze.

Die Abfahrten fand ich super, man muss jedoch im Hinterkopf behalten was passiert wäre, wenn es am Vortag tatsächlich gewittert hätte.

Einziger Kritikpunkt:
Ich hätte mir auf der C-Strecke einen 3.Verpflegungsstand gewünscht. So habe ich viel zu wenig getrunken und heftige Krämpfe bekommen.

@Wallberg: Gibt's schon einen Termin für nächtes Jahr? Wäre super wenn sich das Rennen nicht mit der Transgermany schneiden würde.


----------



## The Tretschwein (11. Juni 2007)

Die D Strecke war super. Das Höhenprofil stimmte aber gar nicht. Der 2. Hügel sah aus wie ne Wand, war aber überhaupt nicht so. Die D Strecke war dagegen deutlich giftiger als auf dem Profil dargestellt. Ich kannte die Strecke und aussedem ist mir das Profil fast egal. Muss eh draufdrücken was grad rausgeht..

Super fand ich die Verpflegungsstellen. Gut organisiert. Die vollen Wasserflaschen ein Traum. Musst keine Sekunde anhalten. Perfekt
Ich sag noch zum Spass:" jetzt noch a Schweinshaxn! " und dann will die mir eine Leberkässemmel kurz vor der Rampe geben! Geil! 
Hat das einer gemacht und dann übern Lenker gereiert?

Trails waren schön, aber nicht zu hart.

Für C Fahrer war alles dabei und die D Fahrer wurden nur noch konditionell geplättet.

Absicherungen fand ich ausreichend. Hier und da mal ein Baum ok, aber du kannst nicht die ganze Streck mit Watte auskleiden. Augen auf und nich wie die Geisteskranken abfahren!



Richtig Shice war das mit der Siegerehrung für D. Ewiges Gewarte bis keiner mehr da war. Toll! Ich stand alleine oben, weil die anderen zwei schon abgereist sind. Lag aber wohl auch an der vorläufigen Ergebnisliste. Waren 3 Abbrecher drin, die durchs Ziel gefahren sind.

Aggresive Stimmung? Diesmal nicht, weil ich vielleicht gleich vorne bei den Könnern war. Das peinliche Gedrängel im Flachen bis zur 20% Rampe war wieder mal der Klassiker. 
Vielleicht zuviele Großstädter die es viel zu ernst sahen, obwohl sie nichts entscheidendes drauf hatten.


----------



## Reignman (11. Juni 2007)

The Tretschwein schrieb:


> .
> Toll! Ich stand alleine oben, weil die anderen zwei schon abgereist sind. Lag aber wohl auch an der vorläufigen Ergebnisliste. Waren 3 Abbrecher drin, die durchs Ziel gefahren sind.



wow, Top 3! Oder hast du sogar gewonnen? Gratulation


----------



## The Tretschwein (11. Juni 2007)

Gwonna! Musch blos alt gnug werdn. Ah natürlich nur bei den Mastern.
(Gesamt 15.)


----------



## maxa (11. Juni 2007)

Schön für alle, die wissen welchen Platz sie gemacht haben.
Dank den Computergenies des Veranstalters tauche ich nun gar nicht mehr auf.


----------



## The Tretschwein (11. Juni 2007)

ruf einfach den Florian Hornsteiner an. Kurzer Dienstweg - Maximales Ergebnis


----------



## wild_boy (11. Juni 2007)

auch ich möchte den Veranstalter ein großes Lob an die Organisation weitergeben. Verpflegung war gut und die Wanderer und alle freiwilligen Helfer waren stets kompetent und hilfsbereit. Zur Strecke selber => einfach geil  besonders der erste Anstieg war genau das richtige zum warmwerden  . 

Aber ich möchte auch an dieser Stelle eine kleine Kritik aussprechen. Bei der Einfahrt haben die Streckenposten Warnungen ausgesprochen, dass es sehr schwierig zum fahren ist. Wird in anderen XM auch gemacht (Kitzalp, Ironbike, Kleinlobming, Mieders,.....). Jedoch der springende Punkt ist, dass die Veranstalter zusätzlich zu den Warnungen auch im Trail kleine Gefahrenhinweise hingebracht haben (in Form von Pfeilen oder nur ein Gefahrendreieck reicht aus). Denn es kann nicht sein, wenn man vorsichtig um die Kurve fährt (wirklich halbe Sicht) und auf einmal liegst du auf der Fresse. So wie viele Fahrer von mir. Ich glaube, die Wanderer die dort gestanden sind waren regelrecht schockiert von der hohen Sturzgefahr an einer stelle. Vl wäre es für nächstes Jahr eine kleine Verbesserung. Aber die Trails waren nicht allzu technisch schwiereig aber dafür knackig und recht klass.

Wünsche euch schon jetz für nächstes Jahr die gleiche Organisation mit evtl. Hinweisen auf Gefahrenstellen 

Danke nochmal für das schöne Event  nächstes Jahr gerne wieder


----------



## maxa (11. Juni 2007)

Danke Tretschwein für die Info. Hab ich gleich gemacht, und sollte lt. Hornsteiner bis heute abend auch in der liste auftauchen. Anscheinend hat und gibt es hier Probleme mit der Zeitmessungs-Firma.


----------



## The Tretschwein (11. Juni 2007)

wild_boy schrieb:


> auch ich möchte den Veranstalter ein großes Lob an die Organisation weitergeben. Verpflegung war gut und die Wanderer und alle freiwilligen Helfer waren stets kompetent und hilfsbereit. Zur Strecke selber => einfach geil  besonders der erste Anstieg war genau das richtige zum warmwerden  .
> 
> Aber ich möchte auch an dieser Stelle eine kleine Kritik aussprechen. Bei der Einfahrt haben die Streckenposten Warnungen ausgesprochen, dass es sehr schwierig zum fahren ist. Wird in anderen XM auch gemacht (Kitzalp, Ironbike, Kleinlobming, Mieders,.....). Jedoch der springende Punkt ist, dass die Veranstalter zusätzlich zu den Warnungen auch im Trail kleine Gefahrenhinweise hingebracht haben (in Form von Pfeilen oder nur ein Gefahrendreieck reicht aus). Denn es kann nicht sein, wenn man vorsichtig um die Kurve fährt (wirklich halbe Sicht) und auf einmal liegst du auf der Fresse. So wie viele Fahrer von mir. Ich glaube, die Wanderer die dort gestanden sind waren regelrecht schockiert von der hohen Sturzgefahr an einer stelle. Vl wäre es für nächstes Jahr eine kleine Verbesserung. Aber die Trails waren nicht allzu technisch schwiereig aber dafür knackig und recht klass.
> 
> ...



Da bin ich eher der Pusist. 
Augen auf! Schauen! Ned ins Eck knallen wenn du nicht rumsigst! usw.
Manche fahren einfach volles Programm ab. Mehr als recht ist. Wenns ihn reinhaut..selber schuld. 
Ich achte auch fast nicht mehr auf die Hinweise der Posten. Machmal haben die einen zur Vorsicht gemahnt, man solle langsam tun und dann war da nichts.
Da hätte es auf der Strecke unzählig viele Kurven und Stellen gegeben wo es sich mehr rentiert hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roba (11. Juni 2007)

Auch von mir ein großes Lob 
Kann nur sagen: top  top  top 
Einer der besten Marathons die ich kenne und bin schon einige gefahren 
Es wird immer einige geben denen man es nicht recht machen kann aber ich denke mal, dass der größte Teil der Teilnehmer begeistert war.
Bin nächstes Jahr auf alle Fälle wieder dabei


----------



## czech (11. Juni 2007)

The Tretschwein schrieb:


> Ich sag noch zum Spass:" jetzt noch a Schweinshaxn! " und dann will die mir eine Leberkässemmel kurz vor der Rampe geben! Geil!
> Hat das einer gemacht und dann übern Lenker gereiert?
> 
> Trails waren schön, aber nicht zu hart.
> ...


----------



## BaSiS (11. Juni 2007)

so endlich MIttag


The Tretschwein schrieb:


> Die D Strecke war super. Das Höhenprofil stimmte aber gar nicht. Der 2. Hügel sah aus wie ne Wand, war aber überhaupt nicht so. Die D Strecke war dagegen deutlich giftiger als auf dem Profil dargestellt. Ich kannte die Strecke und aussedem ist mir das Profil fast egal. Muss eh draufdrücken was grad rausgeht..


Strecke war echt gut - nur eindeutig zu kurz (das ist halt meine Meinung)
so ab'm Kühzagl, da wo's auf den Abzweig ging hat's richtig Spass gemacht



The Tretschwein schrieb:


> Super fand ich die Verpflegungsstellen. Gut organisiert. Die vollen Wasserflaschen ein Traum. Musst keine Sekunde anhalten. Perfekt
> Ich sag noch zum Spass:" jetzt noch a Schweinshaxn! " und dann will die mir eine Leberkässemmel kurz vor der Rampe geben! Geil!
> Hat das einer gemacht und dann übern Lenker gereiert?


das war ne seelische Grausamkeit, kann seit Freitag nix bei behalten bis jetzt und nachdem ich in der Laufpassage ohne erheblichen Zeitverlust das Frühstück loswerden konnte hab ich an den Verpflegungsstellen probiert was zu nehmen, ging aber nicht


The Tretschwein schrieb:


> Trails waren schön, aber nicht zu hart.


ein bisschen zu wenig



The Tretschwein schrieb:


> Absicherungen fand ich ausreichend. Hier und da mal ein Baum ok, aber du kannst nicht die ganze Streck mit Watte auskleiden. Augen auf und nich wie die Geisteskranken abfahren!


Absicherung war absolut ausreichend, nur ein paar Abzweige das Schild vorher und nicht in der Kreuzung die Pfeile auf'm Boden
einzig das Zusammenführen von Lang- und Kurzdistanz auf die letzten km, wie bei viele Marathons, das ist schlecht weil die Geschwindigkeitsdifferenz doch hoch ist



The Tretschwein schrieb:


> Richtig Shice war das mit der Siegerehrung für D. Ewiges Gewarte bis keiner mehr da war. Toll! Ich stand alleine oben, weil die anderen zwei schon abgereist sind. Lag aber wohl auch an der vorläufigen Ergebnisliste. Waren 3 Abbrecher drin, die durchs Ziel gefahren sind.
> 
> Aggresive Stimmung? Diesmal nicht, weil ich vielleicht gleich vorne bei den Könnern war. Das peinliche Gedrängel im Flachen bis zur 20% Rampe war wieder mal der Klassiker.
> Vielleicht zuviele Großstädter die es viel zu ernst sahen, obwohl sie nichts entscheidendes drauf hatten.


....
meinst mich ? - bin aber kein Großstädter - mir ging's bloss schlecht

ja wenn man schon die Transponder hat sollte man halt auch auf der Strecke ein paar Zeitmessungen haben - auf jeder Schleife einen - und dann kannste Ergebnis in Echtzeit aufstellen


----------



## B.Z. (11. Juni 2007)

Laut HP werden die Ergebnislisten erst Dienstag online gestellt. Würde mich ja schon interessieren, wo ich gelandet bin...  

Dafür sind die Teilnehmerfotos online!  ... und die Kreditkarte strapaziert...  

Die Fotoagentur scheint wohl ein bischen schneller als die Zeitnahme zu arbeiten...  

LG

Bernd


----------



## Radknipser (11. Juni 2007)

Hier noch 632 weitere Fotos vom MTB-Festival 2007:

http://www.fotoauswahl.com/mtb-festival-2007

Darunter auch Aufnahmen der Siegerehrungen ab Gruppe B.

Wettkampf-Fotos knipste ich im Bereich Wallberg-Winterweg, es sind also nur Bilder der Strecken C und D vorhanden.


----------



## The Tretschwein (11. Juni 2007)

Top!
2 mal war ich drauf!


----------



## PST (11. Juni 2007)

Hallo,

auch von meiner Seite gibts ein dickes Lob für die Ausrichter 

War alles dabei: knackige Auffahrten (irgendwie hatte ich im Vorfeld schon so ein ungutes Gefüh beim Namen Galaun... ), schnelle Forstwegabfahrten und zwei super Trails. 
Auch ein Dank an die anderen Fahrer, denn die wahren immer super fair, freundlich und, im wahrsten Sinne, umsichtig   

Ich freu mich schon auf nächstes Jahr!

Grüße,
Patrick


----------



## Rool (12. Juni 2007)

Hallo!

Alles PERFEKT, bis auf...

...die Tatsache, daß man nächstes Jahr vielleicht die Gruppen B,C & D zeitlich versetzt starten lassen sollte, um bei den Anstiegen zum Auerberg auch überholen zu können -> Hier gab es kaum Lücken.
...das Tragestück, daß das Teilnehmerfeld wieder zusammenrücken ließ.
...die zweite Verpflegungsstation, die in einer Kurve lag & an der ich souverän "vorbeigedonnert" bin
Aber wie gesagt, eigentlich war alles perfekt und eigentlich hätte ich die Zeit, die ich durch die o.g. Punkte verloren habe, durch GASGEBEN beim Start kompensieren können - Man lernt nie aus...

Gruß,

Rool


----------



## wallberg (12. Juni 2007)

Vielen Dank für Lob und Tadel unserer Veranstaltung - schön, das Ersteres überwiegt -.

Wir hatten Spass eine in meinen Augen wirklich gelungene Veranstaltung für Euch/uns Biker auszurichten und wir werden dies 2008 wieder tun.

Eure Kritiken wurden bereits gesammelt. Sie werden dieser Woche gewertet und ernst genommen.

2008 werden die Strecken vorraussichtlich bestehen bleiben, A&B auf alle Fälle, evtl legen wir zur Differenzierung auf der "C" ein paar Meter zu und gehen Richtung 2000Hm. Die "D" kann dadurch auch ein wenig wachsen...

Verpflegung in Kreuth wird verlegt, Startzeiten/Blöcke geändert um die Staus zu minimieren....

Alles weitere werden wir nach den Abschließenden Gesprächen gerne öffentlich auf unserer Homepage über unseren Veranstalter kund tun.

Nochmals DANKE für Eure Teilnahme in Worten und Taten.

Ich hoffe Ihr habt noch eine unfallfreie und ereignisreiche Bikesaison 2007!

wallberg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reignman (12. Juni 2007)

wallberg schrieb:


> 2008 werden die Strecken vorraussichtlich bestehen bleiben, A&B auf alle Fälle, evtl legen wir zur Differenzierung auf der "C" ein paar Meter zu und gehen Richtung 2000Hm. Die "D" kann dadurch auch ein wenig wachsen...
> 
> wallberg



wäre super, wenn nächstes Jahr der Wallberg wieder bei der C-Strecke dabei wäre.  
Eine Marathon-Strecke am Tegernsee ohne Wallberg ist wie eine Tour de France ohne Alp D`Huez  
Ansonsten hat es super viel Spass gemacht und Lob an den Veranstalter,  bis nächstes Jahr


----------



## BaSiS (12. Juni 2007)

wallberg schrieb:


> Eure Kritiken wurden bereits gesammelt. Sie werden dieser Woche gewertet und ernst genommen.
> 
> 2008 werden die Strecken vorraussichtlich bestehen bleiben, A&B auf alle Fälle, evtl legen wir zur Differenzierung auf der "C" ein paar Meter zu und gehen Richtung 2000Hm. Die "D" kann dadurch auch ein wenig wachsen...


----------



## Apuan (12. Juni 2007)

B.Z. schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Und was war? Gleich bei der ersten 20% Steigung war Stau, weil einige Kandidaten sich auf den ersten 5 Km anscheinend so verausgabt hatten, dass geschoben wurde, Umfaller, usw.
> 
> ...





Auch mein erster Bike-Marathon und hat von Start bis Ziel einfach nur Spaß gemacht!

Bis auf.....
- Staus  -> evtl doch mehr Startgruppen?
- Umfaller/Schieber  -> also Leut...  und wenns denn sein muss (bin auch mal abgestiegen), dann halt nicht die behindern, die noch fahren  
- Verpflegung:   für ne Wasserflasche musste auch ich mehrere Minuten anstehen, was nicht nur Zeit gekostet, sondern mich total rausgebracht hat.   -> Also Wasser möcht ich mir schon einfach schnappen können und weiter gehts
- Verpflegung die 2.: von Bananen hab ich nichts gesehen, hätte mich auch über ungeschälte gefreut. Sonst nur Schoko. Blöd, wenn man mit was anderem gerechnet hat.  -> also nächstes Mal paar Bananen mehr vorbereiten

Die paar Punkte haben mich echt geärgert, ansonsten war es ein super Rennen!


----------



## Reignman (12. Juni 2007)

keine Ahnung, gibt es eine solche verbindliche Marathon-Regel?
Bsp. dass Schieber nur die linke Seite benutzen sollen?
 sowohl für up- und down-hill....
wäre für alle Beteiligten (Fahrer und Schieber) dann einfacher, wenn es solche feste Regeln geben würde und diese auch verbindlich kommuniziert werden. Dann weiss man im Vorfeld auch, wo man überholen kann, und muss nicht ständig die Leute auf einen freien Weg hinweisen.....
Mal so eine Idee....


----------



## BaSiS (12. Juni 2007)

Reignman schrieb:


> keine Ahnung, gibt es eine solche verbindliche Marathon-Regel?



klar gibts das, im Reglement:

2.1.4 Fahrordnung
....
(3) Ein Rennfahrer muss einem schnelleren Rennfahrer ermöglichen, ihn zu überholen
ohne dass es zu einer Behinderung kommt.
....


----------



## Reignman (12. Juni 2007)

BaSiS schrieb:


> klar gibts das, im Reglement:
> 
> 2.1.4 Fahrordnung
> ....
> ...



o.k.
 ich meinte aber es wäre vielleicht einfacher, wenn man halt genau definieren würde, wo sich die Schieber einordnen sollen.
Ermöglichen zu überholen, ist natürlich Auslegungssache.Möchte ja keinem böse Absichten unterstellen, aber wahrscheinlich behindern die meisten, ohne dies zu beabsichtigen. Wenn es genau definiert wäre, bsp. nur links schieben..... wäre für alle Beteiligten einfacher....
denn in Luft auflösen, können die Schieber sich schliesslich auch nicht.
Und so kommt es dann zum Kuddel-Muddel.
Ich selbst hatte keine Probleme, weil ich im vorderen Mittelfeld mitgefahren bin und das Tempo halbwegs o.k. war, und sich somit die Anzahl der Schieber in Grenzen hielt. Die wenigen Schieber verursachten jedoch schon eine grosse Unruhe, genau aus diesem Grund weil überall geschoben wurde, und nicht nur auf einer Seite.......

wäre mal eine Anregung.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BaSiS (12. Juni 2007)

eigentlich schiebste halt in der ''schlechten Linie'' dann kann die gute befahren werden 
meine man muss nicht alles vorschreiben und meistens klappt's ja


----------



## Cubeflizer (12. Juni 2007)

So dann will ich mich auch mal zu diesem Perfekten Rennen äußern.

Das Rennen hat wie letztes Jahr schon vorallem Spaß gemacht (auch die quälerei am ersten Anstieg hat im nachinein irgendwie Spaß gemacht)
Dieses Jahr war es natürlich durch die neuen Abfahrten noch wesentlich geiler. (bin die C Strecke gefahren) Die Verflegung ist am Tegernsee für mich auch ein malig, weil bei den Rennen die ich schon gefahren bin hat man sonst nie Trinkflaschen gereicht bekommen.

Zu der schieberei: dadurch das ich mich dieses Jahr sehr weit vorne Reingestellt habe habe ich das kaum mitbekommen und die leute die grade den ersten Anstieg kennen und wissen das bzw. wie man den hoch kommt die sollten sich vielleicht nicht ganz hinten 5 min vor dem Start anstellen weil dann ist das auch nicht so das Problem.

Sehr fair fand ich es auch von einigen in der Abfahrt die, wenn sie bemerkt habe das sie zu langsam sind platz gemacht haben damit man vorbei kommt. Und sie nicht den kompletten weg blockiert haben. Bei Frauen wurde dies dann aber anders gemacht (wie es einer mit der ich am Tegernsee war passiert ist) das Leute die in der Abfahrt recht langsam sind kurz davor noch vor die Frau fahren und dann bergab runtergurken --> aber solche gibt es ja immer die denken Frauen würden in Abfahrten nur runterschleichen.

Ich hoffe für nächstes Jahr das es wieder solche geilen Abfahrt gibt. 

MfG
Cubeflizer

PS: Wie viel Preisgeld sollte es eigentlich für die 2. der Damen auf der D Strecke geben??


----------



## der alte ron (12. Juni 2007)

Noch eine Bitte habe ich . Eine zusätzliche Stelle auf den lange Strecken mit Getränken aufstellen .
Einfach nur Wasser würde schon reichen , aber 3 x 0.75 l auf 1900 hm und diesen Temeraturen muß man als Teinehmer zum Schluß heftigen Tribut zollen .
Oder gleich sagen das man gringend zwei Flaschenhalter am Rad braucht und die entsrechende Menge an Flaschen an den bereits vorhandenen Ausgabestelen bereitstellen .
Auch wenn ich Gott sei Dank weit genug vorn lag und von Staus und Engpässen nichts mitbekommen habe , bin ich fast verdurstet .
Vielen Dank , 

N.

P.S: bei der Streckensicherung bestand aus meiner Sicht kein Verbesserungsbedarf .


----------



## sekt88 (12. Juni 2007)

Ach Ja-----Das Musik am Start/Ziel Platz war FURCHTBAR:kotz: :kotz: :kotz:   

Höhe demotivierend.

Bitte nächstes Jahre ein DJ der Musik später als 2000 spielt.

Da war ein paar Teeny bobber /Love songs , ich wollte richtig:kotz: :kotz:


----------



## The Tretschwein (12. Juni 2007)

Etwas Hardcore:
Walls of Jericho
Terror
Sworn Enemy
Terror
Agnostic Front

grins


----------



## mountainbike (12. Juni 2007)

Reignman schrieb:


> wäre super, wenn nächstes Jahr der Wallberg wieder bei der C-Strecke dabei wäre.
> Eine Marathon-Strecke am Tegernsee ohne Wallberg ist wie eine Tour de France ohne Alp D`Huez
> Ansonsten hat es super viel Spass gemacht und Lob an den Veranstalter,  bis nächstes Jahr




dem muss ich beipflichten  - der wallberg ist einfach der berg am tegernsee!

aber: @ wallberg -      

war einfach wieder nur geil! und das wetter - hat doch gepasst wie letztes jahr. ihr habt wohl nun nen guten draht zum petrus 

oder kommt das von mir? petrus ist ja der namenspatron von bergpeter, oder 

lg bergpeter


----------



## wallberg (14. Juni 2007)

mountainbike schrieb:


> dem muss ich beipflichten  - der wallberg ist einfach der berg am tegernsee!
> 
> aber: @ wallberg -
> 
> ...



Nach 2004/05 mit Regen und Schnee muss auch auch mal Glück haben! Ich hoffe 2008 wird´s ähnlich schön!

Danke für Dein positives Feedback, wir machen weiter!

wallberg


----------



## B.Z. (15. Juni 2007)

Soeben kam eine Rundmail vom Veranstalter: (Ihr seid schnell!)  



> Der Termin für das MTB-Festival Tegernseer Tal 2008 ist *Sonntag, 8. Juni 2008*. Wir freuen uns, wenn Du wieder dabei bist!



Termin ist eingetragen! Bin wieder dabei!  

LG

Bernd


----------



## Reignman (15. Juni 2007)

genau, lustig wars 
darum bin ich nächstes Jahr auch wieder dabei, aber bitte wieder mit Wallberg und ohne Schiebepassage


----------



## Reignman (2. Dezember 2007)

wollte keinen neuen Thread eröffnen, möchte dies schon dem User @Wallberg überlassen  
Auf der Internetseite tut sich was, neue Streckenlänge bei C und D:
C mit knapp 2300 hm, D mit ca 3200 hm
diesmal soll wieder der Wallberg (C und D - Strecke) auf dem Programm stehen, bin ja mal gespannt von welcher Seite er angefahren wird.
Auf der Internetseite sieht man noch nicht zu viel, der Trail vom Weidberg runter nach kreuth (strecke 2007) ist diesmal wieder dabei.   
Der erste Anstieg ist auch wieder der gleiche (Koglkopf mit Aueralm), könnte evtl dann eine Änderung geben, ist nicht ganz klar aus dem internet ersichtlich. "Vor der Schiebepasse geht es ab nach Wiessee"????
Aber sieht so aus, dass man 2 mal über Wiessee und Sonnenbichl fährt.
Bin ja mal auf die nächsten Wochen gespannt, wenn die Strecke dann offiziell bekannt gemacht wird.
und es wird zeitlich versetzt gestartet, erst D-Strecke, C-Strecke usw.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

